# من سننتخب لرئاسة مصر ؟؟؟؟؟



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*تبقى من المرشحين 13 مرشح .... وهو رقم شؤم ..... واعتقد ان المرحلة القادمة فعلا غير مريحة ....

تعالوا نفتش فى تاريخ المرشحين .... الحميدة منها والمشينة ....

نشوف الأول من هم المتبقيين

1- أبو العز الحريري
​دخل مجلس الشعب شاباً وكان من أصغر الأعضاء في برلمان 1976 «هو من مواليد 1948» ممثلاً لدائرته كرموز بالإسكندرية

 اعتقله السادات في 5 سبتمبر عام 1981 مع 1531 من الشخصيات الوطنية من جميع القوي السياسية

 عاد إلي البرلمان مرة أخري عام 2000 مع الإشراف القضائي علي الانتخابات ليمثل أهل دائرته كرموز في الإسكندرية الذين أعادوه إلي البرلمان

 مارس جميع حقوقه الدستورية.. في انتقاد السلطة التنفيذية، وتسلح بحقه في استخدام الأدوات البرلمانية من أسئلة وطلبات إحاطة واستجوابات كاشفاً فساد النظام والحزب الوطني.

  دخل العديد من المعارك مع كبار الشخصيات والمسئولين سواء في الحكومة أو الحزب الوطني

  اشتبك مع أحمد عز في بداية صعوده وسيطرته علي الحزب الوطني من خلال صداقته لمبارك الابن وتشكيل لجنة سياسات جمال مبارك، فقدم العديد من الاستجوابات ضد أحمد عز كاشفاً وفاضحاً استيلاءه علي شركة حديد الدخيلة بالتواطؤ مع الحكومة ليصبح المحتكر الأول للتحديد، ويتحكم في أسعار الحديد.. وكل السلع المتعلقة به

  لم يكتف بنقده الحزب الوطني ورجاله المحتكرين وإنما انتقد سياسات حزب التجمع الذي ينتمي إليه، رافضاً أي تنازل عن سياسة الحزب الداعية إلي التغيير، وانتقد صفقات الحزب مع الحزب الوطني والحكومة.. وشراء الدماغ من التزوير الذي تمارسه السلطة مقابل تعيين هنا أو هناك

  ساهم بعد الثورة في تأسيس حزب التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي

  أتهم المجلس العسكري بانه يدير الثورة المضادة

تقدم حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى بطرح البرلماني البارز أبو العز الحريري للترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة 2012 ، معلنا عن استعداده لمناقشة اى مقترحات أخرى فى هذا الصدد. ,وأكد الحزب ضرورة إدارة مناقشات بين قوى الثورة بشأن التوافق حول اختيار مرشح للرئاسة مع التزام الحزب بالمرشح الذي تتوافق حوله هذه القوى.

جاء ذلك خلال مناقشة الأمانة العامة لحزب التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي في اجتماعها , حيث رأت ضرورة خوض معركة الانتخابات بمرشح تتوافق حوله كل قوى الثورة، ويتبنى برنامج ومواقف سياسية واضحة من أجل استكمال مطالب الثورة.

هاجم المجلس العسكري بقوة في بداية جلسات البرلمان وقال ان مكان المشير طنطاوي هو السجن بجوار مبارك

هاجم المصرف العربي الدولي وقال انه استخدم طوال السنوات الماضية لغسل عشرات المليارات من الأموال القذرة ويجب ان يخضع للرقابة

تقدم برغبة إلى رئيس مجلس الشعب بإنشاء ممر ملاحى بين طابا والعريش بطول 231 كيلو مترا وبأبعاد عملاقة غير مسبوقة "250 قدما غاطسا و500 إلى 1000 متر عرض "وميناءين عملاقين عند المدخل والمخرج للقناة وكل ميناء يحتوى على محطة تداول حاويات كبرى، بالإضافة إلى مناطق تخزين للسلع الترانزيت ومجموعة من الأحواض ذات الغاطس الكبير لاستقبال السفن العملاقة للإصلاح والصيانة، كما تضمن المشروع إنشاء عدد من المدن الجديدة وإدخال تقنية التحلية للمياه لإعادة استخدامها فى الزراعة والشرب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*
2- خالد علي
​
خالد علي، محام وناشط مصري، مدير المركز المصري للحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، شارك في تأسيس مركز هشام مبارك للقانون وعمل مديرا تنفيذيا به. مرشح محتمل في انتخابات الرئاسة المصرية 2012.
له دور رائد في الدفاع عن العمال والفلاحين والفقراء في القرى والنجوع والعشوائيات، ومن المدافعين عن المتظاهرين الذين قبض عليهم بسبب دعمهم للانتفاضة الفلسطينية الثانية، وأحد أبرز المدافعين عن المتظاهرين الذين قبض عليهم بسبب احتجاجهم علي غزو العراق عام 2003.

وهو مؤسس جبهة الدفاع عن متظاهري مصر التي ما زالت تقدم الدعم القانوني للمحتجين السلميين منذ أبريل 2008. منحته حركة مصريين ضد الفساد جائزة المحارب المصري أواخر 2011.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*
3- أحمد شفيق​
الفريق أحمد شفيق (نوفمبر من عام 1941 -)، رئيس وزراء مصر من 29 يناير 2011 إلى 3 مارس 2011، وقبل رئاسة مجلس الوزراء كان وزيرًا للطيران المدني وذلك منذ عام 2002.

بعام 1961 تخرج من الكلية الجوية، عمل بعدها طيارًا بالقوات الجوية المصرية. وحصل على زمالة كلية الحرب العليا من أكاديمية ناصر العسكرية العليا وزمالة كلية الحرب‏ العليا للأسلحة المشتركة بباريس ودكتوراه الفلسفة في الإستراتيجية القومية للفضاء الخارجي. وبالفترة من عام 1984 إلى عام 1986 عمل في سفارة مصر بإيطاليا كملحق عسكري. في عام 1991 عين رئيسًا لأركان القوات الجوية المصرية، وفي أبريل من عام 1996 عين قائدًا للقوات الجوية، واستمر في هذا المنصب مدة 6 سنوات، وهي تعتبر أطول فترة لقائد القوات الجوية في مصر، وبعد تركه لمنصبه في عام 2002 عين وزيرًا للطيران المدني.

وقد برز اسمه من بين الأسماء المرشحة لخلافة الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك برئاسة مصر، وظهر ذلك بصحيفة وال ستريت جورنال في تقرير لها تحت عنوان "منافس جديد يبرز في مصر" نشرته في ديسمبر من عام 2010

في يوم 29 يناير 2011 كلفه الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بتشكيل حكومة جديدة بعد استقالة حكومة أحمد نظيف كمحاولة لتخفيف حركة المظاهرات والاحتجاجات الشعبية الواسعة. وبعد تنحي الرئيس مبارك عن الحكم وتسلم المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة للسلطة في 11 فبراير سقطت حكومته، إلا أن المجلس الأعلى قرر استمرار عمل حكومته لتسيير الأعمال وذلك حتى يتم تشكيل حكومة جديدة. وفي يوم 3 مارس 2011 تقدم باستقالته للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الحاكم وذلك قبل يوم واحد من مظاهرات مليونية دعت لها عدة حركات شبابية علي رأسها حركة شباب 6 أبريل وائتلاف شباب الثورة من أجل الإطاحة بحكومته والتي اعتبروها من بقايا نظام مبارك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*4- حمدين صباحي
​
حمدين عبد العاطي صباحي، معروف باسم حمدين صباحي. من مواليد مدينة بلطيم في محافظة كفر الشيخ. بدأ مسيرته منذ أن كان طالباً في مدرسة الشهيد جلال الدسوقي الثانوية، حيث أسّـس رابطة الطلاب الناصرِيين وتولّـي موقع الأمين فيها. وعقب التحاقه بكلية الإعلام، ساهم مع رفاقه في تأسيس اتحاد أندية الفكر الناصري بجامعات مصر. كان مسؤولاً عن إصدار جريدة "الطلاب"، التي كانت صوتاً للطلاب الوطنيين والناصريين في الجامعة، وكانت واحدة من أهم أدوات الحركة الطلابية المعارضة للسادات في السبعينيات. تخرّج في قسم الصحافة بكلية الإعلام جامعة القاهرة عام 1977، ثُمّ حصل علي الماجستير في موضوع "إعلام الوطن العربي".

هو وكيل مؤسسي حزب الكرامة السابق ورئيس تحرير صحيفة الحزب والتي تحمل نفس الاسم.

كان عضو مجلس الشعب عن دائرة البرلس والحامول في دورتي 2000 و2005 الحالية. وكان عضو مجلس نقابة الصحفيين في السابق.

ولد حمدين عبد العاطي صباحي في الخامس من شهر يوليو عام 1954 بمدينة بلطيم محافظة كفر الشيخ، لأب وأم ينتميان للأغلبية الساحقة من المصريين البسطاء فقد كان والده الحاج عبد العاطي صباحي فلاحا مصريا شريفا صلبا حكيما .

التحق حمدين بمدرسة الصديق الابتدائية، ترعرع وسط الفلاحين والصيادين في بلطيم فنما داخله حس شعبي يؤمن بالناس وينتمي لهم، وشاهد استفادة الفقراء والبسطاء من منجزات ثورة يوليو فتكونت لديه قناعات فكرية وانحيازات اجتماعية ترسخت مع مرور الزمن وتجاربه .. عاصر مع بدء تفتح وعيه الأحلام الكبري للمرحلة الناصرية فحلق مع انجازاتها وتألم لانكساراتها .. وأثناء دراسته في المرحلة الثانوية تلقي مع الشعب المصري والعربي صدمة وفاة الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر عام 1970، بكاه كثيرا لكنه في ذات الوقت آثر أن يخلد ذكراه ويحافظ علي إنجازاته ويواصل مشروعه فكانت أولي خطواته بتأسيس رابطة الطلاب الناصريين في مدرسة الشهيد جلال الدين الدسوقي .. كان حمدين منذ صغره صاحب كاريزما مؤثرة وشخصية قيادية، وقد انتخبه زملائه رئيسا لاتحاد طلاب مدرسة بلطيم الثانوية .. كما كان حمدين مشروع فنان وأديب مبدع اكتشف موهبته مبكرا فكان أحيانا يكتب الشعر والقصص القصيرة بالاضافة لاهتمامه بالسينما والموسيقي والفن بشكل عام، وقد تنامت لديه هذه الموهبة والاهتمامات يوما بعد الآخر، لكن طغي عليها نضاله السياسي والوطني خاصة مع التحاقه بكلية الاعلام في أعقاب حصوله علي شهادة الثانوية العامة بتفوق واضح حيث كان الأول علي دفعته .

مع التحاقه بكلية الاعلام جامعة القاهرة ازداد وعيحمدين صباحي السياسي والوطني، وشارك في المظاهرات الطلابية المطالبة ببدء الحرب ضد الاحتلال الصهيوني لسيناء، وفي أعقاب نصر أكتوبر 73 تأكد لدي حمدين ورفاقه في الجامعة أن السادات يقود ردة علي ثورة يوليو ومكتسباتها التي جناها الشعب المصري، فبدأوا في تأسيس نادي الفكر الناصري بجامعة القاهرة والذي نما وتوسع وتطور في جامعات مصر وصولا لتأسيس اتحاد أندية الفكر الناصري بجامعات مصر الذي كان أحد أهم المؤسسات الناصرية التي نقلت المشروع الناصري من موقع السلطة إلي موقع المعارضة الجماهيرية ضد السادات وسياساته .. نسج صباحي علاقات منفتحة وايجابية مع كافة القوي الطلابية الممثلة لمختلف التيارات السياسية المختلفة، وبهذه الروح المتمسكة بثوابت المشروع الناصري والمنفتحة في ذات الوقت علي الحوار والعمل المشترك مع مختلف القوي الطلابية، برز اسم حمدين كقيادة طلابية وطنية تحظي بقبول واسع واحترام شديد لدي جموع الطلاب، وبدا ذلك واضحا في انتخابه رئيسا لاتحاد طلاب كلية الاعلام (1975 – 1976) وتصعيده نائبا لرئيس الاتحاد العام لطلاب مصر (1975 – 1977) .. وقد لعب حمدين من خلال تلك المواقع القيادية أدوارا هامة ومؤثرة، فقد كان حريصا علي أن تكون جريدة "الطلاب" التي كان يرأس تحريرها صوتا معبرا عن الحركة الطلابية الوطنية بمختلف انتماءاتها وتوجهاتها، كما ساهم بدور بارز في حشد جهود الحركة الطلابية للضغط من أجل إصدار لائحة طلابية ديمقراطية، وهو ما نجحوا فيه بإصدار قرار جمهوري يرضخ لإرادة الطلاب بإعمال لائحة 1976 الطلابية . وفي عام 1977 وفي أعقاب الانتفاضة الشعبية ضد غلاء الأسعار والغاء الدعم، حاول أنور السادات امتصاص حالة الغضب الشعبي بعقد مجموعة من اللقاءات المباشرة مع فئات مختلفة من المجتمع، وفي هذا الإطار جاء لقائه الشهير مع إتحاد طلاب مصر والذي قاد فيهحمدين صباحي المواجهة مع السادات، فقد تحدث فيه بوضوح عن انتقاداته لسياسات السادات الإقتصادية والفساد الحكومي المستشري بالاضافة لموقف السادات من قضية العلاقات مع العدو الصهيوني في أعقاب حرب أكتوبر .. كان حمدين في تلك المواجهة صلبا شجاعا جريئا أمام رئيس الجمهورية وقتها، وازدادت شعبية حمدين واحترامه في أعقاب ذلك اللقاء الذي دفع ثمن موقفه فيه لاحقا .

تخرج حمدين صباحي من كلية الاعلام عام 1976، وواجه صعوبات وعوائق عديدة أثناء بحثه عن فرصة للعمل في الصحافة أو التليفزيون أو الجامعة، فقد كانت هناك تعليمات واضحة بالتضييق عليه ومنعه من الحصول علي أي فرصة عمل حكومية ردا علي موقفه في المواجهة مع السادات، وأبي حمدين أن يخضع للسلطة أو يقدم أي إلتماسات لها أو يتراجع عن موقفه وقناعاته .. في تلك الفترة رفض حمدين السفر للعمل في الخارج، والتحق بجريدتي صوت العرب والموقف العربي مع الأستاذ عبد العظيم مناف، وكانت تلك الصحف صوت التيار الناصري في مصر في ذلك الوقت، كما استمر تواصل حمدين ورفاقه مع طلاب اتحاد اندية الفكر الناصري ، وصاغوا عام 1979 أحد أهم الوثائق الناصرية وهي "وثيقة الزقازيق" التي بلورت رؤية جيل الشباب الناصري وموقفهم من سياسات السادات .. وفي عام 1981 وقبل اغتيال السادات بأسابيع قليلة جاءت موجة اعتقالات سبتمبر ضد قيادات ورموز الحركة الوطنية المعارضة للسادات، وكان طبيعيا أن يكونحمدين صباحي بين قائمة المعتقلين، وفي تجربة الاعتقال السياسي الأولي له كان حمدين أصغر المعتقلين سنا بين مجموعة من القامات والرموز الوطنية . وفي أعقاب تلك التجربة خرج حمدين ليواصل مسيرة نضاله، فعلي المستوي العلمي اجتهد حمدين في اعداد رسالة الماجستير في الصحافة ونجح في الحصول عليها من كلية الاعلام عام 1985، كما شرع مع مجموعة من رفاقه في تأسيس مركز إعلام الوطن العربي (صاعد) وكان بمثابة مركزا لتجمع الشباب والطلاب الناصريين بالاضافة لدوره في تدريب أعداد كبيرة من شباب الصحفيين وقتها الذين صاروا الآن نجوما لامعة في عالم الصحافة، فضلا عن إنتاج العديد من الأفلام والبرامج الثقافية والفنية . وفي نفس المرحلة انضم حمدين إلي تجربة تأسيس الحزب الاشتراكي العربي مع المناضل فريد عبد الكريم، وانخرط مع رفاقه في بناء قواعد جماهيرية للحزب الذي كان تعبيرا عن حلم الناصريين بكيان تنظيمي يجمعهم وينظم جهودهم. وفي عام 1987 جاءت قضية تنظيم ثورة مصر بقيادة المناضل محمود نور الدين الذي قام مع مجموعة من رفاقه بعمليات اغتيال لعناصر صهيونية، وجري إعتقالحمدين صباحي علي خلفية تلك القضية واتهامه بأنه أحد قيادات الجناح السياسي لتنظيم ثورة مصر المسلح . وفي عام 1990 ومع بدء الحرب علي العراق بمشاركة قوات مصرية وعربية علي خلفية غزو الكويت، اندلعت انتفاضة الشارع المصري وفي القلب منه الحركة الطلابية وعلي رأسها اتحاد أندية الفكر الناصري، وكان حمدين من قادة تلك المظاهرات الغاضبة وجري اعتقاله علي أثرها، ثم وفي عام 1993 وعقب القائه خطبة سياسية داخل جامعة القاهرة انطلقت مظاهرات طلابية حاشدة فجري تدبير محاولة أمنية غادرة لاغتيال حمدين في مطاردة بالسيارات لكنه نجا بحمد الله عز وجل، فلفقت له السلطة تهمة مقاومة السلطات والشروع في قتل ضابط وهي التهمة التي برأه منها قضاء مصر الشامخ . وأثناء ذلك النضال الوطني والسياسي المتواصل، كان حلم تأسيس حزبا ناصريا يلح علي ذهنحمدين صباحي وكل جيله من الناصريين، فساهموا في تأسيس الحزب العربي الديمقراطي الناصري مع الأستاذ ضياء الدين داود، وحصل علي حكم قضائي بتأسيه عام 1992 ليبدأ حمدين ورفاقه جهدا واسعا في بناء قواعد الحزب وهياكله التنظيمية ووجوده الجماهيري .

في وسط كل ذلك النضال لم يكن حمدين صباحي بعيدا عن مشاكل أهله وناسه في بلطيم، ومع تأسيس الحزب الناصري وتصاعد شعبية حمدين جري التفكير في أن يخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية علي مقعد مجلس الشعب عن دائرة البرلس والحامول، وبالفعل خاض حمدين إنتخابات مجلس الشعب لأول مرة عام 1995 .. وحظي ذلك القرار بتأييد شعبي حقيقي بين أهالي الدائرة، وجاءت ترجمته واضحة في معركة شعبية مشهودة ضد محاولات السلطة لاسقاط حمدين بكل الوسائل، ووصل الأمر لاستشهاد الحاجة فتحية والحاجة لطيفة بسبب العنف الأمني ضد أنصارحمدين صباحي .. كان ثمن اسقاط حمدين في تلك المعركة فادحا لكنها أثبتت أن حمدين ليس مجرد مناضل سياسي نخبوي وإنما قائد شعبي حقيقي له مؤيديه وجماهيره. وفي عام 1997 جاء قانون العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر الذي سعت السلطة من خلاله لانتزاع الاراضي الزراعية من الفلاحين وإعادتها للإقطاعيين الجدد، وبرزحمدين صباحي في تلك المعركة قائدا لنضال الفلاحين السياسي والاعلامي والقانوني، ووصل الأمر لاعتصام الفلاحين في أراضيهم ورفضهم تنفيذ قرارات السلطة بنزع ملكية أراضيهم .. وأمام هذا الصمود الأسطوري قامت السلطة باعتقال حمدين باعتباره قائد تلك المعركة وفي هذه المرة جري تعذيب حمدين في سجون النظام، لكنه خرج مرة أخري أكثر إصرارا علي مواجهة سياسات النظام وأكثر ايمانا بمبادئه وأفكاره وأكثر يقينا في قدرة الشعب المصري علي المقاومة وإنتزاع حقوقه .

بعد معركة الفلاحين، وعقب خروج حمدين وعدد كبير من رفاقه وجيله من الحزب الناصري بسبب الخلافات الداخلية في الحزب، ومع مشاركة حمدين الدائمة في تأسيس عدد من اللجان الجبهوية والشعبية لدعم المقاومة ومناهضة التطبيع، بالاضافة للعديد من قوافل الدعم للشعب العراقي المحاصر والشعب الفلسطيني المحتل، بدأ حمدين ورفاقه في التفكير في تأسيس صيغة تنظيمية جديدة، تستفيد من حصاد تجاربهم وخبراتهم السابقة وتحاول تجاوز السلبيات وعلاجها .. ومن هنا جاءت فكرة تأسيس حزب الكرامة، فقد آمنحمدين صباحي بضرورة وجود كيان تنظيمي يحشد الطاقات ويجمع الجهود وينسق المهام ويوزع المسئوليات، كما أيقن بوجود الكثير من المشتركات بين كافة إتجاهات القوي الوطنية، وتوصلوا إلي أن مهمة التغيير الجذري في مصر لا يمكن لتيار أو فصيل سياسي أن ينهض بها منفردا .. ومن هنا جاء "نداء الكرامة" كبداية لمشروع حزبي جديد ينطلق من ثوابت المشروع الناصري الجوهرية ويسعي لتجاوز الخلافات التاريخية بين التيارات السياسية في مصر ويبحث عن نقاط التوافق كحد أدني مشترك بين أطياف الحركة الوطنية وينادي بتحالف وطني جامع كنقطة بدء لتشكيل حركة شعبية قادرة علي التغيير .. كما بادر حمدين ورفاقه في مشروع الكرامة بمراجعات سياسية وفكرية وإعادة قراءة لتجربة جمال عبد الناصر وقدموا نقدا بناءا لبعض السلبيات التي وقعت خلال المرحلة الناصرية من موقع الانتماء للمشروع والايمان بثوابته وقدموا تطويرا للخطاب الناصري في ثوبه الوطني الأعمق . وكانت الكرامة أول من طرح فكرة العصيان المدني في مصر كنموذج شعبي للتغيير السلمي الديمقراطي. وبالفعل تقدمحمدين صباحي الذي تم اختياره كوكيل لمؤسسي حزب حركة الكرامة بطلب لتأسيس الحزب إلي لجنة شئون الأحزاب وفقا للقانون، وكان طبيعيا أن ترفضه اللجنة التي تمثل أداة للنظام في تقييد تأسيس الأحزاب، كانت المرة الأولي عام 1999 ثم كرر مؤسسي حزب الكرامة العربية المحاولة عام 2002 وتكرر الرفض، فتأكد فهم مؤسسي وأعضاء حزب الكرامة علي أن شرعيتهم الحقيقية مكتسبة من وجودهم في الشارع ودورهم في القضايا الوطنية والقومية والجماهيرية، وأن الشرعية هي شرعية الناس لا رخصة لجنة الأحزاب .. وبهذا الفهم استمر حزب الكرامة في بناء قواعده وهياكله ولعب دورا بارزا في إطار الحركة الوطنية المصرية في كافة القضايا والمواقف والأحداث .. وفي المؤتمر الأخير لحزب الكرامة في نوفمبر 2009 بادرحمدين صباحي للتنازل الطوعي عن موقعه كوكيل مؤسسي وقام المؤتمر بانتخاب وكيل مؤسسين ومنسق عام ولجنة تنسيق مركزية جديدة وفقا للائحة الحزب الديمقراطية في ممارسة تفتقدها الكثير من الأحزاب في مصر .

كانت معركة انتخابات 1995 تعميدا بالدم لحمدين كنائب عن أهالي البرلس والحامول، وكانت معركة انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2000 هي التتويج الرسمي والقانوني له كنائب في مجلس الشعب، تكررت محاولات السلطة لاسقاط حمدين لكن إرادة الجماهير هذه المرة كانت أقوي ونجحوا في فرض حمدين علي النظام نائبا عنهم ومعبرا عن أحلامهم وأشواقهم وطموحاتهم ... ولم يتوانيحمدين صباحي لحظة في دورته الأولي كنائب برلماني (2000 – 2005 ) عن أداء واجبه كنائب عن كل الشعب لا عن دائرته فقط . فعلي المستوي المحلي شعر الناس في بلطيم والبرلس والحامول لأول مرة منذ سنوات بعيدة بإنجازات حقيقية سواء علي مستوي الخدمات لأهالي الدائرة أو علي مستوي المشروعات التي بدأت تتم فيها.... ومع ذلك لم يكن حمدين لينسي دوره الرقابي والتشريعي كنائب برلماني، فخاض حمدين معارك برلمانية عديدة تحت قبة المجلس ضد النظام وحكومته وسياسات وقوانين تنحاز لقلة تمثل تحالف الثروة والسلطة، وانحاز لمصالح أغلبية الشعب المصري، رفض علي الدوام بيان الحكومة المعبر عن سياساتها الفاشلة، وعارض في كل مرة تجديد قانون الطوارئ، وطالب مرارا بإطلاق الحريات العامة، وقدم عشرات الاستجوابات ومئات طلبات الاحاطة ضد الحكومة ووزرائها ومسئوليها، كما تصدي لوقائع فساد متعددة وقدم العشرات من مشروعات القوانين المتنوعة والمنحازة لمصالح الناس، ولعب دورا هاما كنائب برلماني في الدفاع عن حرية الصحافة والصحفيين خاصة أنه في ذلك الوقت كان عضوا في نقابة الصحفيين منتخبا من الجمعية العمومية للنقابة عام 1999 . حاز حمدين علي إعجاب واحترام الجميع، الخصوم قبل المؤيدين، لأدائه البرلماني المعارض المحترم، والأهم أن كونه عضوا في مجلس الشعب لم يبعده عن النضال الوطني والسياسي اليومي فكان في قلب المظاهرات الشعبية المؤيدة للانتفاضة الفلسطينية عام 2000، وكان علي رأس العديد من قوافل الاغاثة والدعم للشعب الفلسطيني .. كما كان حاضرا دوما في كافة المؤتمرات والفعاليات السياسية والوطية في مختلف المناسبات في مصر وفي مختلف أقطار الوطن العربي سواء باعتباره عضوا في العديد من المنظمات السياسية القومية مثل المؤتمر القومي العربي الذي شغل عضوية مجلس أمنائه عام 1999 . في عام 2003 – ومع التهديد الأمريكي المتواصل بغزو العراق – كان صباحي الوجه الأبرز في مصر الذي دعا لمقاومة شعبية ضد أمريكا في حالة عدوانها علي العراق وإلي حصار السفارة الأمريكية في القاهرة في حالة عدم فتح باب التطوع للإنضمام للمقاومة الشعبية في العراق . كذلك كانحمدين صباحي من مؤسسي الحملة الدولية لمناهضة العولمة والهيمنة الأمريكية والاحتلال الصهيوني والتي عقدت مؤتمرها السنوي الأول في القاهرة بحضور مئات النشطاء السياسيين من مصر والوطن العربي ومن كل أنحاء العالم سعيا لعالم أكثر عدالة وعلاقات دولية أكثر احتراما لحق الشعوب في الاستقلال والحرية، نظمت الحملة الدولية العشرات من الفعاليات في مختلف دول العالم وكانحمدين صباحي حاضرا في معظمها باعتباره من قيادات الحملة، وكان خطاب صباحي دائما واضحا - في الخارج كما في الداخل- مناهضا للسياسات الأمريكية الظالمة ومفرقا بين الادارة الأمريكية والشعب الأمريكي وشرفائه الذين يناهضون تلك السياسات المتعجرفة المنحازة للكيان الصهيوني داعمل لحق الشعب العربي في العراق وفلسطين ولبنان في المقاومة المشروعة بكل السبل ضد الاحتلال رافضا الاعتراف بشرعية دولة الكيان الصهيوني ومؤمنا بعروبة فلسطين من النهر إلي البحر .

تلك كانت دائما مواقف حمدين صباحي .. لذا كان من الطبيعي عند انطلاق أول صاروخ أمريكي ضد العراق في مارس 2003  أن يكون صباحي من أوائل الموجات الجماهيرية التي اندفعت إلي ميدان التحرير في انتفاضة شعبية ضد غزو العراق امتدت إلي جميع محافظات وجامعات مصر .

ومع تصاعد رد الفعل الشعبي الغاضب ضد غزو العراق وضد موقف النظام المصري المتخاذل والمتواطئ مع العدوان، أسقط النظام المصري وأجهزته الأمنية أي محاذير سياسية أو قيود قانونية ومارس حملة اعتداءات واسعة ضد المتظاهرين وجرت موجة اعتقالات للنشطاء ووصل الأمر للاعتداء عليحمدين صباحي واعتقاله رغم تمتعه بالحصانة البرلمانية.

لم يكن سقوط بغداد في أبريل 2003 مجرد يوما حزينا ومريرا علي الشعب المصري فحسب بل كان ناقوس خطر يؤكد بأن حرية الوطن مرهونة بحرية المواطن وأن دعم المقاومة ضد الاحتلال يبدأ بتحرير مصر من نظام حكم مستبد وسياساته المستمرة في نهب وافقار وقمع وتهميش الشعب المصري منذ مايزيد علي 30 عاما . كانت تلك القناعات تتأكد يوما بعد يوم وعلي مر الأعوام حتي ازدادت رسوخا لدي قطاعات واسعة من نخبة الحركة الوطنية المصرية وأصبح من الضروري صياغة " حركة وطنية شعبية" تناضل من أجل التغيير، ومن هنا كان ميلاد "حركة كفاية" التي تأسست مع غروب عام 2004 وكانحمدين صباحي واحدا من مؤسسيها وقادتها . لعبت "حركة كفاية" دورا هاما ومحوريا في كسر حاجز الخوف وتجاوز الخطوط الحمراء في الكثير من قضايا الوطن، وجاء ذلك متسقا تماما مع أفكارحمدين صباحي ورفاقه وطموحاتهم فلعبوا دورا قياديا ومؤثرا في حركة كفاية . وهل عام 2005 ليكون عام الحراك السياسي في مصر من أجل التغيير، ومع ازدياد الضفوط الداخلية والخارجية علي النظام المصري كانت مفاجأة تعديل الدستور بالشكل الذي بدا وكأنه قد فصل خصيصا ليتناسب مع سطوة النظام واستمراره، فكانحمدين صباحي واحدا من القيادات الوطنية التي هبت رافضة تلك التعديلات، وعمل حمدين بكل طاقته علي إظهار عوار تلك التعديلات داخل مجلس الشعب وخارجه، وتصاعدت موجة المعارضة للنظام وسياسات التمديد والتوريث، كما تصاعدت موجات معارضة من قطاعات جديدة في العمل السياسي كأساتذة الجامعات والقضاة والمهندسين والصيادلة وغيرهم .. وكان حمدين دائما في قلب كل ذلك الحراك متفاعلا مع انتفاضة القضاة وداعما لمطالبهم بالاستقلال خاصة بعد دورهم في فضح التزوير الذي حدث في لجان الانتخابات البرلمانية عام 2005 التي خاضهاحمدين صباحي في إطار القائمة الوطنية لمرشحي التغيير، وجاءت تلك الانتخابات واحدة من أهم معاركحمدين صباحي الباسلة التي ضرب فيها أهالي دائرته نموذجا للمقاومة المدنية السلمية ضد ممارسات النظام القمعية لإسقاط صباحي فابتكر الأهالي أساليب بسيطة لتجاوز حصار الشرطة للجان الانتخاب، وسهروا علي حراسة صناديق الانتخابات، وكانت مأساة تلك الانتخابات سقوط الشهيد جمعة الزفتاوي برصاص الشرطة المصرية بالاضافة إلي عشرات الجرحي الذين أصيبوا دفاعا عن حقهم في الحفاظ علي مقعد برلماني ينحاز لمصالحهم ويعبر عنهم . وبفضل الشهيد جمعة الزفتاوي واستبسال أهالي بلطيم والبرلس والحامول انتصرحمدين صباحي في تلك المعركة .. بل انتصر أهالي بلطيم والبرلس والحامول في فرض إرادتهم للمرة الثانية فكان نائبهم في مجلس الشعب للدورة من 2005 – 2010 هو حمدين صباحي .

واصل صباحي دوره البرلماني الرقابي والتشريعي في مجلس الشعب فكان أول نائب برلماني ينجح في إثارة قضية تصدير الغاز المصري للكيان الصهيوني داخل البرلمان، كما كان من قادة المعارضة الوطنية والشعبية الجارفة ضد بناء جدار عازل علي حدود مصر مع فلسطين، واستمر يمارس دوره السياسي والنضالي مع حركة كفاية وحزب الكرامة وحركات أساتذة الجامعات واستقلال القضاة وحركات التغيير النقابية والمهنية . أما عن دوره القومي فقد ظل صباحي يدعم حزب الله والمقاومة اللبنانية في حرب 2006 ضد الاحتلال الصهيوني للجنوب اللبناني حتي النصر، كما كان داعما لحركة حماس وفصائل المقاومة الفلسطينية ضد الاحتلال الصهيوني رافضا حصار غزة مطالبا بفتح معبر رفح . وفي عام 2008 كانحمدين صباحي أول نائب برلماني وسياسي مصري يدخل غزة في أعقاب كسر الحصار وفتح الحدود بفضل صمود وإصرار الشعب الفلسطيني ليستقل سيارته مع صحبة من رجال العمل الوطني في الثالثة فجرا فور علمه بكسر الحصار ليلتقي بقيادات المقاومة الفلسطينية الباسلة ويقدم لهم الدعم المعنوي والتأييد الشعبي المصري لحقهم في المقاومة ورفض الحصار . بالاضافة لكل تلك المواقف النضالية أضافحمدين صباحي بعدا هاما لدوره السياسي والبرلماني، متفاعلا مع الحراك الاجتماعي المتصاعد في السنوات الأخيرة، فكان حمدين في قلب أحداث انتفاضة العطش في البرلس ومع عمال المحلة مؤيدا مطالبهم في إضراب 6 أبريل، داعما لنضال واعتصام موظفي الضرائب العقارية وحقهم في نقابة مستقلة، منتصرا لمطالب وحقوق عمال شركة طنطا للكتان وعمال آمنسيتو وسالمكو، كما سعي لحل مشكلة أهالي طوسون، متابعا ومستقبلا للصيادين المصريين المختطفين عقب تحرير أنفسهم وعودتهم، مدافعا جسورا عن مطلب الحد الأدني للأجور لموظفي وعمال مصر، ومتضامنا مع كل مظاهرة أو اعتصام لعمال أو موظفين أو مواطنين يرفعون صوتهم للمطالبة بحقوقهم .



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*4- حمدين صباحي
​
حمدين عبد العاطي صباحي، معروف باسم حمدين صباحي. من مواليد مدينة بلطيم في محافظة كفر الشيخ. بدأ مسيرته منذ أن كان طالباً في مدرسة الشهيد جلال الدسوقي الثانوية، حيث أسّـس رابطة الطلاب الناصرِيين وتولّـي موقع الأمين فيها. وعقب التحاقه بكلية الإعلام، ساهم مع رفاقه في تأسيس اتحاد أندية الفكر الناصري بجامعات مصر. كان مسؤولاً عن إصدار جريدة "الطلاب"، التي كانت صوتاً للطلاب الوطنيين والناصريين في الجامعة، وكانت واحدة من أهم أدوات الحركة الطلابية المعارضة للسادات في السبعينيات. تخرّج في قسم الصحافة بكلية الإعلام جامعة القاهرة عام 1977، ثُمّ حصل علي الماجستير في موضوع "إعلام الوطن العربي".

هو وكيل مؤسسي حزب الكرامة السابق ورئيس تحرير صحيفة الحزب والتي تحمل نفس الاسم.

كان عضو مجلس الشعب عن دائرة البرلس والحامول في دورتي 2000 و2005 الحالية. وكان عضو مجلس نقابة الصحفيين في السابق.

ولد حمدين عبد العاطي صباحي في الخامس من شهر يوليو عام 1954 بمدينة بلطيم محافظة كفر الشيخ، لأب وأم ينتميان للأغلبية الساحقة من المصريين البسطاء فقد كان والده الحاج عبد العاطي صباحي فلاحا مصريا شريفا صلبا حكيما .

التحق حمدين بمدرسة الصديق الابتدائية، ترعرع وسط الفلاحين والصيادين في بلطيم فنما داخله حس شعبي يؤمن بالناس وينتمي لهم، وشاهد استفادة الفقراء والبسطاء من منجزات ثورة يوليو فتكونت لديه قناعات فكرية وانحيازات اجتماعية ترسخت مع مرور الزمن وتجاربه .. عاصر مع بدء تفتح وعيه الأحلام الكبري للمرحلة الناصرية فحلق مع انجازاتها وتألم لانكساراتها .. وأثناء دراسته في المرحلة الثانوية تلقي مع الشعب المصري والعربي صدمة وفاة الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر عام 1970، بكاه كثيرا لكنه في ذات الوقت آثر أن يخلد ذكراه ويحافظ علي إنجازاته ويواصل مشروعه فكانت أولي خطواته بتأسيس رابطة الطلاب الناصريين في مدرسة الشهيد جلال الدين الدسوقي .. كان حمدين منذ صغره صاحب كاريزما مؤثرة وشخصية قيادية، وقد انتخبه زملائه رئيسا لاتحاد طلاب مدرسة بلطيم الثانوية .. كما كان حمدين مشروع فنان وأديب مبدع اكتشف موهبته مبكرا فكان أحيانا يكتب الشعر والقصص القصيرة بالاضافة لاهتمامه بالسينما والموسيقي والفن بشكل عام، وقد تنامت لديه هذه الموهبة والاهتمامات يوما بعد الآخر، لكن طغي عليها نضاله السياسي والوطني خاصة مع التحاقه بكلية الاعلام في أعقاب حصوله علي شهادة الثانوية العامة بتفوق واضح حيث كان الأول علي دفعته .

مع التحاقه بكلية الاعلام جامعة القاهرة ازداد وعيحمدين صباحي السياسي والوطني، وشارك في المظاهرات الطلابية المطالبة ببدء الحرب ضد الاحتلال الصهيوني لسيناء، وفي أعقاب نصر أكتوبر 73 تأكد لدي حمدين ورفاقه في الجامعة أن السادات يقود ردة علي ثورة يوليو ومكتسباتها التي جناها الشعب المصري، فبدأوا في تأسيس نادي الفكر الناصري بجامعة القاهرة والذي نما وتوسع وتطور في جامعات مصر وصولا لتأسيس اتحاد أندية الفكر الناصري بجامعات مصر الذي كان أحد أهم المؤسسات الناصرية التي نقلت المشروع الناصري من موقع السلطة إلي موقع المعارضة الجماهيرية ضد السادات وسياساته .. نسج صباحي علاقات منفتحة وايجابية مع كافة القوي الطلابية الممثلة لمختلف التيارات السياسية المختلفة، وبهذه الروح المتمسكة بثوابت المشروع الناصري والمنفتحة في ذات الوقت علي الحوار والعمل المشترك مع مختلف القوي الطلابية، برز اسم حمدين كقيادة طلابية وطنية تحظي بقبول واسع واحترام شديد لدي جموع الطلاب، وبدا ذلك واضحا في انتخابه رئيسا لاتحاد طلاب كلية الاعلام (1975 – 1976) وتصعيده نائبا لرئيس الاتحاد العام لطلاب مصر (1975 – 1977) .. وقد لعب حمدين من خلال تلك المواقع القيادية أدوارا هامة ومؤثرة، فقد كان حريصا علي أن تكون جريدة "الطلاب" التي كان يرأس تحريرها صوتا معبرا عن الحركة الطلابية الوطنية بمختلف انتماءاتها وتوجهاتها، كما ساهم بدور بارز في حشد جهود الحركة الطلابية للضغط من أجل إصدار لائحة طلابية ديمقراطية، وهو ما نجحوا فيه بإصدار قرار جمهوري يرضخ لإرادة الطلاب بإعمال لائحة 1976 الطلابية . وفي عام 1977 وفي أعقاب الانتفاضة الشعبية ضد غلاء الأسعار والغاء الدعم، حاول أنور السادات امتصاص حالة الغضب الشعبي بعقد مجموعة من اللقاءات المباشرة مع فئات مختلفة من المجتمع، وفي هذا الإطار جاء لقائه الشهير مع إتحاد طلاب مصر والذي قاد فيهحمدين صباحي المواجهة مع السادات، فقد تحدث فيه بوضوح عن انتقاداته لسياسات السادات الإقتصادية والفساد الحكومي المستشري بالاضافة لموقف السادات من قضية العلاقات مع العدو الصهيوني في أعقاب حرب أكتوبر .. كان حمدين في تلك المواجهة صلبا شجاعا جريئا أمام رئيس الجمهورية وقتها، وازدادت شعبية حمدين واحترامه في أعقاب ذلك اللقاء الذي دفع ثمن موقفه فيه لاحقا .

تخرج حمدين صباحي من كلية الاعلام عام 1976، وواجه صعوبات وعوائق عديدة أثناء بحثه عن فرصة للعمل في الصحافة أو التليفزيون أو الجامعة، فقد كانت هناك تعليمات واضحة بالتضييق عليه ومنعه من الحصول علي أي فرصة عمل حكومية ردا علي موقفه في المواجهة مع السادات، وأبي حمدين أن يخضع للسلطة أو يقدم أي إلتماسات لها أو يتراجع عن موقفه وقناعاته .. في تلك الفترة رفض حمدين السفر للعمل في الخارج، والتحق بجريدتي صوت العرب والموقف العربي مع الأستاذ عبد العظيم مناف، وكانت تلك الصحف صوت التيار الناصري في مصر في ذلك الوقت، كما استمر تواصل حمدين ورفاقه مع طلاب اتحاد اندية الفكر الناصري ، وصاغوا عام 1979 أحد أهم الوثائق الناصرية وهي "وثيقة الزقازيق" التي بلورت رؤية جيل الشباب الناصري وموقفهم من سياسات السادات .. وفي عام 1981 وقبل اغتيال السادات بأسابيع قليلة جاءت موجة اعتقالات سبتمبر ضد قيادات ورموز الحركة الوطنية المعارضة للسادات، وكان طبيعيا أن يكونحمدين صباحي بين قائمة المعتقلين، وفي تجربة الاعتقال السياسي الأولي له كان حمدين أصغر المعتقلين سنا بين مجموعة من القامات والرموز الوطنية . وفي أعقاب تلك التجربة خرج حمدين ليواصل مسيرة نضاله، فعلي المستوي العلمي اجتهد حمدين في اعداد رسالة الماجستير في الصحافة ونجح في الحصول عليها من كلية الاعلام عام 1985، كما شرع مع مجموعة من رفاقه في تأسيس مركز إعلام الوطن العربي (صاعد) وكان بمثابة مركزا لتجمع الشباب والطلاب الناصريين بالاضافة لدوره في تدريب أعداد كبيرة من شباب الصحفيين وقتها الذين صاروا الآن نجوما لامعة في عالم الصحافة، فضلا عن إنتاج العديد من الأفلام والبرامج الثقافية والفنية . وفي نفس المرحلة انضم حمدين إلي تجربة تأسيس الحزب الاشتراكي العربي مع المناضل فريد عبد الكريم، وانخرط مع رفاقه في بناء قواعد جماهيرية للحزب الذي كان تعبيرا عن حلم الناصريين بكيان تنظيمي يجمعهم وينظم جهودهم. وفي عام 1987 جاءت قضية تنظيم ثورة مصر بقيادة المناضل محمود نور الدين الذي قام مع مجموعة من رفاقه بعمليات اغتيال لعناصر صهيونية، وجري إعتقالحمدين صباحي علي خلفية تلك القضية واتهامه بأنه أحد قيادات الجناح السياسي لتنظيم ثورة مصر المسلح . وفي عام 1990 ومع بدء الحرب علي العراق بمشاركة قوات مصرية وعربية علي خلفية غزو الكويت، اندلعت انتفاضة الشارع المصري وفي القلب منه الحركة الطلابية وعلي رأسها اتحاد أندية الفكر الناصري، وكان حمدين من قادة تلك المظاهرات الغاضبة وجري اعتقاله علي أثرها، ثم وفي عام 1993 وعقب القائه خطبة سياسية داخل جامعة القاهرة انطلقت مظاهرات طلابية حاشدة فجري تدبير محاولة أمنية غادرة لاغتيال حمدين في مطاردة بالسيارات لكنه نجا بحمد الله عز وجل، فلفقت له السلطة تهمة مقاومة السلطات والشروع في قتل ضابط وهي التهمة التي برأه منها قضاء مصر الشامخ . وأثناء ذلك النضال الوطني والسياسي المتواصل، كان حلم تأسيس حزبا ناصريا يلح علي ذهنحمدين صباحي وكل جيله من الناصريين، فساهموا في تأسيس الحزب العربي الديمقراطي الناصري مع الأستاذ ضياء الدين داود، وحصل علي حكم قضائي بتأسيه عام 1992 ليبدأ حمدين ورفاقه جهدا واسعا في بناء قواعد الحزب وهياكله التنظيمية ووجوده الجماهيري .

في وسط كل ذلك النضال لم يكن حمدين صباحي بعيدا عن مشاكل أهله وناسه في بلطيم، ومع تأسيس الحزب الناصري وتصاعد شعبية حمدين جري التفكير في أن يخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية علي مقعد مجلس الشعب عن دائرة البرلس والحامول، وبالفعل خاض حمدين إنتخابات مجلس الشعب لأول مرة عام 1995 .. وحظي ذلك القرار بتأييد شعبي حقيقي بين أهالي الدائرة، وجاءت ترجمته واضحة في معركة شعبية مشهودة ضد محاولات السلطة لاسقاط حمدين بكل الوسائل، ووصل الأمر لاستشهاد الحاجة فتحية والحاجة لطيفة بسبب العنف الأمني ضد أنصارحمدين صباحي .. كان ثمن اسقاط حمدين في تلك المعركة فادحا لكنها أثبتت أن حمدين ليس مجرد مناضل سياسي نخبوي وإنما قائد شعبي حقيقي له مؤيديه وجماهيره. وفي عام 1997 جاء قانون العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر الذي سعت السلطة من خلاله لانتزاع الاراضي الزراعية من الفلاحين وإعادتها للإقطاعيين الجدد، وبرزحمدين صباحي في تلك المعركة قائدا لنضال الفلاحين السياسي والاعلامي والقانوني، ووصل الأمر لاعتصام الفلاحين في أراضيهم ورفضهم تنفيذ قرارات السلطة بنزع ملكية أراضيهم .. وأمام هذا الصمود الأسطوري قامت السلطة باعتقال حمدين باعتباره قائد تلك المعركة وفي هذه المرة جري تعذيب حمدين في سجون النظام، لكنه خرج مرة أخري أكثر إصرارا علي مواجهة سياسات النظام وأكثر ايمانا بمبادئه وأفكاره وأكثر يقينا في قدرة الشعب المصري علي المقاومة وإنتزاع حقوقه .

بعد معركة الفلاحين، وعقب خروج حمدين وعدد كبير من رفاقه وجيله من الحزب الناصري بسبب الخلافات الداخلية في الحزب، ومع مشاركة حمدين الدائمة في تأسيس عدد من اللجان الجبهوية والشعبية لدعم المقاومة ومناهضة التطبيع، بالاضافة للعديد من قوافل الدعم للشعب العراقي المحاصر والشعب الفلسطيني المحتل، بدأ حمدين ورفاقه في التفكير في تأسيس صيغة تنظيمية جديدة، تستفيد من حصاد تجاربهم وخبراتهم السابقة وتحاول تجاوز السلبيات وعلاجها .. ومن هنا جاءت فكرة تأسيس حزب الكرامة، فقد آمنحمدين صباحي بضرورة وجود كيان تنظيمي يحشد الطاقات ويجمع الجهود وينسق المهام ويوزع المسئوليات، كما أيقن بوجود الكثير من المشتركات بين كافة إتجاهات القوي الوطنية، وتوصلوا إلي أن مهمة التغيير الجذري في مصر لا يمكن لتيار أو فصيل سياسي أن ينهض بها منفردا .. ومن هنا جاء "نداء الكرامة" كبداية لمشروع حزبي جديد ينطلق من ثوابت المشروع الناصري الجوهرية ويسعي لتجاوز الخلافات التاريخية بين التيارات السياسية في مصر ويبحث عن نقاط التوافق كحد أدني مشترك بين أطياف الحركة الوطنية وينادي بتحالف وطني جامع كنقطة بدء لتشكيل حركة شعبية قادرة علي التغيير .. كما بادر حمدين ورفاقه في مشروع الكرامة بمراجعات سياسية وفكرية وإعادة قراءة لتجربة جمال عبد الناصر وقدموا نقدا بناءا لبعض السلبيات التي وقعت خلال المرحلة الناصرية من موقع الانتماء للمشروع والايمان بثوابته وقدموا تطويرا للخطاب الناصري في ثوبه الوطني الأعمق . وكانت الكرامة أول من طرح فكرة العصيان المدني في مصر كنموذج شعبي للتغيير السلمي الديمقراطي. وبالفعل تقدمحمدين صباحي الذي تم اختياره كوكيل لمؤسسي حزب حركة الكرامة بطلب لتأسيس الحزب إلي لجنة شئون الأحزاب وفقا للقانون، وكان طبيعيا أن ترفضه اللجنة التي تمثل أداة للنظام في تقييد تأسيس الأحزاب، كانت المرة الأولي عام 1999 ثم كرر مؤسسي حزب الكرامة العربية المحاولة عام 2002 وتكرر الرفض، فتأكد فهم مؤسسي وأعضاء حزب الكرامة علي أن شرعيتهم الحقيقية مكتسبة من وجودهم في الشارع ودورهم في القضايا الوطنية والقومية والجماهيرية، وأن الشرعية هي شرعية الناس لا رخصة لجنة الأحزاب .. وبهذا الفهم استمر حزب الكرامة في بناء قواعده وهياكله ولعب دورا بارزا في إطار الحركة الوطنية المصرية في كافة القضايا والمواقف والأحداث .. وفي المؤتمر الأخير لحزب الكرامة في نوفمبر 2009 بادرحمدين صباحي للتنازل الطوعي عن موقعه كوكيل مؤسسي وقام المؤتمر بانتخاب وكيل مؤسسين ومنسق عام ولجنة تنسيق مركزية جديدة وفقا للائحة الحزب الديمقراطية في ممارسة تفتقدها الكثير من الأحزاب في مصر .

كانت معركة انتخابات 1995 تعميدا بالدم لحمدين كنائب عن أهالي البرلس والحامول، وكانت معركة انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2000 هي التتويج الرسمي والقانوني له كنائب في مجلس الشعب، تكررت محاولات السلطة لاسقاط حمدين لكن إرادة الجماهير هذه المرة كانت أقوي ونجحوا في فرض حمدين علي النظام نائبا عنهم ومعبرا عن أحلامهم وأشواقهم وطموحاتهم ... ولم يتوانيحمدين صباحي لحظة في دورته الأولي كنائب برلماني (2000 – 2005 ) عن أداء واجبه كنائب عن كل الشعب لا عن دائرته فقط . فعلي المستوي المحلي شعر الناس في بلطيم والبرلس والحامول لأول مرة منذ سنوات بعيدة بإنجازات حقيقية سواء علي مستوي الخدمات لأهالي الدائرة أو علي مستوي المشروعات التي بدأت تتم فيها.... ومع ذلك لم يكن حمدين لينسي دوره الرقابي والتشريعي كنائب برلماني، فخاض حمدين معارك برلمانية عديدة تحت قبة المجلس ضد النظام وحكومته وسياسات وقوانين تنحاز لقلة تمثل تحالف الثروة والسلطة، وانحاز لمصالح أغلبية الشعب المصري، رفض علي الدوام بيان الحكومة المعبر عن سياساتها الفاشلة، وعارض في كل مرة تجديد قانون الطوارئ، وطالب مرارا بإطلاق الحريات العامة، وقدم عشرات الاستجوابات ومئات طلبات الاحاطة ضد الحكومة ووزرائها ومسئوليها، كما تصدي لوقائع فساد متعددة وقدم العشرات من مشروعات القوانين المتنوعة والمنحازة لمصالح الناس، ولعب دورا هاما كنائب برلماني في الدفاع عن حرية الصحافة والصحفيين خاصة أنه في ذلك الوقت كان عضوا في نقابة الصحفيين منتخبا من الجمعية العمومية للنقابة عام 1999 . حاز حمدين علي إعجاب واحترام الجميع، الخصوم قبل المؤيدين، لأدائه البرلماني المعارض المحترم، والأهم أن كونه عضوا في مجلس الشعب لم يبعده عن النضال الوطني والسياسي اليومي فكان في قلب المظاهرات الشعبية المؤيدة للانتفاضة الفلسطينية عام 2000، وكان علي رأس العديد من قوافل الاغاثة والدعم للشعب الفلسطيني .. كما كان حاضرا دوما في كافة المؤتمرات والفعاليات السياسية والوطية في مختلف المناسبات في مصر وفي مختلف أقطار الوطن العربي سواء باعتباره عضوا في العديد من المنظمات السياسية القومية مثل المؤتمر القومي العربي الذي شغل عضوية مجلس أمنائه عام 1999 . في عام 2003 – ومع التهديد الأمريكي المتواصل بغزو العراق – كان صباحي الوجه الأبرز في مصر الذي دعا لمقاومة شعبية ضد أمريكا في حالة عدوانها علي العراق وإلي حصار السفارة الأمريكية في القاهرة في حالة عدم فتح باب التطوع للإنضمام للمقاومة الشعبية في العراق . كذلك كانحمدين صباحي من مؤسسي الحملة الدولية لمناهضة العولمة والهيمنة الأمريكية والاحتلال الصهيوني والتي عقدت مؤتمرها السنوي الأول في القاهرة بحضور مئات النشطاء السياسيين من مصر والوطن العربي ومن كل أنحاء العالم سعيا لعالم أكثر عدالة وعلاقات دولية أكثر احتراما لحق الشعوب في الاستقلال والحرية، نظمت الحملة الدولية العشرات من الفعاليات في مختلف دول العالم وكانحمدين صباحي حاضرا في معظمها باعتباره من قيادات الحملة، وكان خطاب صباحي دائما واضحا - في الخارج كما في الداخل- مناهضا للسياسات الأمريكية الظالمة ومفرقا بين الادارة الأمريكية والشعب الأمريكي وشرفائه الذين يناهضون تلك السياسات المتعجرفة المنحازة للكيان الصهيوني داعمل لحق الشعب العربي في العراق وفلسطين ولبنان في المقاومة المشروعة بكل السبل ضد الاحتلال رافضا الاعتراف بشرعية دولة الكيان الصهيوني ومؤمنا بعروبة فلسطين من النهر إلي البحر .

تلك كانت دائما مواقف حمدين صباحي .. لذا كان من الطبيعي عند انطلاق أول صاروخ أمريكي ضد العراق في مارس 2003  أن يكون صباحي من أوائل الموجات الجماهيرية التي اندفعت إلي ميدان التحرير في انتفاضة شعبية ضد غزو العراق امتدت إلي جميع محافظات وجامعات مصر .

ومع تصاعد رد الفعل الشعبي الغاضب ضد غزو العراق وضد موقف النظام المصري المتخاذل والمتواطئ مع العدوان، أسقط النظام المصري وأجهزته الأمنية أي محاذير سياسية أو قيود قانونية ومارس حملة اعتداءات واسعة ضد المتظاهرين وجرت موجة اعتقالات للنشطاء ووصل الأمر للاعتداء عليحمدين صباحي واعتقاله رغم تمتعه بالحصانة البرلمانية.

لم يكن سقوط بغداد في أبريل 2003 مجرد يوما حزينا ومريرا علي الشعب المصري فحسب بل كان ناقوس خطر يؤكد بأن حرية الوطن مرهونة بحرية المواطن وأن دعم المقاومة ضد الاحتلال يبدأ بتحرير مصر من نظام حكم مستبد وسياساته المستمرة في نهب وافقار وقمع وتهميش الشعب المصري منذ مايزيد علي 30 عاما . كانت تلك القناعات تتأكد يوما بعد يوم وعلي مر الأعوام حتي ازدادت رسوخا لدي قطاعات واسعة من نخبة الحركة الوطنية المصرية وأصبح من الضروري صياغة " حركة وطنية شعبية" تناضل من أجل التغيير، ومن هنا كان ميلاد "حركة كفاية" التي تأسست مع غروب عام 2004 وكانحمدين صباحي واحدا من مؤسسيها وقادتها . لعبت "حركة كفاية" دورا هاما ومحوريا في كسر حاجز الخوف وتجاوز الخطوط الحمراء في الكثير من قضايا الوطن، وجاء ذلك متسقا تماما مع أفكارحمدين صباحي ورفاقه وطموحاتهم فلعبوا دورا قياديا ومؤثرا في حركة كفاية . وهل عام 2005 ليكون عام الحراك السياسي في مصر من أجل التغيير، ومع ازدياد الضفوط الداخلية والخارجية علي النظام المصري كانت مفاجأة تعديل الدستور بالشكل الذي بدا وكأنه قد فصل خصيصا ليتناسب مع سطوة النظام واستمراره، فكانحمدين صباحي واحدا من القيادات الوطنية التي هبت رافضة تلك التعديلات، وعمل حمدين بكل طاقته علي إظهار عوار تلك التعديلات داخل مجلس الشعب وخارجه، وتصاعدت موجة المعارضة للنظام وسياسات التمديد والتوريث، كما تصاعدت موجات معارضة من قطاعات جديدة في العمل السياسي كأساتذة الجامعات والقضاة والمهندسين والصيادلة وغيرهم .. وكان حمدين دائما في قلب كل ذلك الحراك متفاعلا مع انتفاضة القضاة وداعما لمطالبهم بالاستقلال خاصة بعد دورهم في فضح التزوير الذي حدث في لجان الانتخابات البرلمانية عام 2005 التي خاضهاحمدين صباحي في إطار القائمة الوطنية لمرشحي التغيير، وجاءت تلك الانتخابات واحدة من أهم معاركحمدين صباحي الباسلة التي ضرب فيها أهالي دائرته نموذجا للمقاومة المدنية السلمية ضد ممارسات النظام القمعية لإسقاط صباحي فابتكر الأهالي أساليب بسيطة لتجاوز حصار الشرطة للجان الانتخاب، وسهروا علي حراسة صناديق الانتخابات، وكانت مأساة تلك الانتخابات سقوط الشهيد جمعة الزفتاوي برصاص الشرطة المصرية بالاضافة إلي عشرات الجرحي الذين أصيبوا دفاعا عن حقهم في الحفاظ علي مقعد برلماني ينحاز لمصالحهم ويعبر عنهم . وبفضل الشهيد جمعة الزفتاوي واستبسال أهالي بلطيم والبرلس والحامول انتصرحمدين صباحي في تلك المعركة .. بل انتصر أهالي بلطيم والبرلس والحامول في فرض إرادتهم للمرة الثانية فكان نائبهم في مجلس الشعب للدورة من 2005 – 2010 هو حمدين صباحي .

واصل صباحي دوره البرلماني الرقابي والتشريعي في مجلس الشعب فكان أول نائب برلماني ينجح في إثارة قضية تصدير الغاز المصري للكيان الصهيوني داخل البرلمان، كما كان من قادة المعارضة الوطنية والشعبية الجارفة ضد بناء جدار عازل علي حدود مصر مع فلسطين، واستمر يمارس دوره السياسي والنضالي مع حركة كفاية وحزب الكرامة وحركات أساتذة الجامعات واستقلال القضاة وحركات التغيير النقابية والمهنية . أما عن دوره القومي فقد ظل صباحي يدعم حزب الله والمقاومة اللبنانية في حرب 2006 ضد الاحتلال الصهيوني للجنوب اللبناني حتي النصر، كما كان داعما لحركة حماس وفصائل المقاومة الفلسطينية ضد الاحتلال الصهيوني رافضا حصار غزة مطالبا بفتح معبر رفح . وفي عام 2008 كانحمدين صباحي أول نائب برلماني وسياسي مصري يدخل غزة في أعقاب كسر الحصار وفتح الحدود بفضل صمود وإصرار الشعب الفلسطيني ليستقل سيارته مع صحبة من رجال العمل الوطني في الثالثة فجرا فور علمه بكسر الحصار ليلتقي بقيادات المقاومة الفلسطينية الباسلة ويقدم لهم الدعم المعنوي والتأييد الشعبي المصري لحقهم في المقاومة ورفض الحصار . بالاضافة لكل تلك المواقف النضالية أضافحمدين صباحي بعدا هاما لدوره السياسي والبرلماني، متفاعلا مع الحراك الاجتماعي المتصاعد في السنوات الأخيرة، فكان حمدين في قلب أحداث انتفاضة العطش في البرلس ومع عمال المحلة مؤيدا مطالبهم في إضراب 6 أبريل، داعما لنضال واعتصام موظفي الضرائب العقارية وحقهم في نقابة مستقلة، منتصرا لمطالب وحقوق عمال شركة طنطا للكتان وعمال آمنسيتو وسالمكو، كما سعي لحل مشكلة أهالي طوسون، متابعا ومستقبلا للصيادين المصريين المختطفين عقب تحرير أنفسهم وعودتهم، مدافعا جسورا عن مطلب الحد الأدني للأجور لموظفي وعمال مصر، ومتضامنا مع كل مظاهرة أو اعتصام لعمال أو موظفين أو مواطنين يرفعون صوتهم للمطالبة بحقوقهم .



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*

5- محمد مرسي
​رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة, تولى المنصب فى 30 أبريل 2011, من مواليد أغسطس 1951دكتور مهندس, عمل رئيساً لقسم علم المواد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق, عضو سابق بمكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأحد القيادات السياسية بالجماعة. نائب سابق بمجلس الشعب المصري دورة 2000 - 2005. 




اختير د. مرسي عضوًا بلجنة مقاومة الصهيونية بمحافظة الشرقية، كما اختير عضوًا بالمؤتمر الدولي للأحزاب والقوى السياسية والنقابات المهنية، وهو عضو مؤسس باللجنة المصرية لمقاومة المشروع الصهيوني.

انتخب عام 2000 عضوا بمجلس الشعب المصري عن جماعة الإخوان وشغل موقع المتحدث الرسمي باسم الكتلة البرلمانية للإخوان. وفى آخر انتخابات لمجلس الشعب 2005 حصل على أعلى الأصوات وبفارق كبير عن أقرب منافسيه, ولكن تم إجراء جولة إعادة أعلن بعدها فوز منافسه. كان من أنشط أعضاء مجلس الشعب وصاحب أشهر استجواب في مجلس الشعب عن حادثة قطار الصعيد وأدان الحكومة وخرجت الصحف الحكومية في اليوم التالي تشيد باستجوابه. وقد تم اختياره عالميا كأفضل برلماني 2000-2005 من خلال أدئه البرلماني فى برلمان فتحى سرور.

انتخبه مجلس شورى الأخوان في 30 أبريل 2011 رئيسا لحزب الحرية والعدالة الذي أنشئته الجماعة بجانب انتخاب عصام العريان نائبا له ومحمد سعد الكتاتني أمينًا عامًّا للحزب .

بعد أن دفع حزب الحرية والعدالة بالاتفاق مع جماعة الإخوان المسلمون بخيرت الشاطر مرشحًا لانتخابات الرئاسة المصرية 2012، قرر الحزب في 7 إبريل 2012 الدفع بمرسي مرشحًا احتياطيًّا للشاطر كإجراء احترازي خوفًا من احتمالية وجود معوقات قانونية تمنع ترشح الشاطر.

قررت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية بالفعل استبعاد الشاطر وتسعة مرشحون آخرون في 17 أبريل. ومن ثم قررت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وجناحها السياسي المتمثل في حزب الحرية والعدالة، الدفع بمحمد مرسي، الذي قبلت اللجنة أوراقه، مرشحًا للجماعة. قال الحزب والجماعة في بيان مشترك لهما: 
إنه إدراكًا من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وحزب الحرية والعدالة، بخطورة المرحلة وأهميتها، فإن الجماعة والحزب يعلنان أنهما ماضيان في المنافسة على منصب رئاسة الجمهورية، من خلال مرشحهما الدكتور محمد مرسي، بنفس المنهج والبرنامج، بما يحقق المصالح العليا للوطن ورعاية حقوق الشعب 	

سجن عددة مرات منها
 7 أشهر حيث اعتقل صباح يوم 18 مايو 2006 من أمام محكمة شمال القاهرة ومجمع محاكم الجلاء بوسط القاهرة، أثناء مشاركته في مظاهرات شعبية تندِّد بتحويل اثنين من القضاة إلى لجنة الصلاحية وهم المستشارَين محمود مكي وهشام البسطاويسي بسبب موقفهما من تزوير انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2005[8] واعتقل معه 500 من الإخوان المسلمين وقد افرج عنه يوم 10 ديسمبر 2006
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*6- عمرو موسى​
عمرو محمد موسى من مواليد 3 أكتوبر 1936 بالقاهرة، وتنتمي عائلته إلى محافظتي القليوبية والغربية،حاصل على إجازة في الحقوق من جامعة القاهرة 1957 والتحق بالعمل بالسلك الدبلوماسي بوزارة الخارجية المصرية عام 1958.

عمل مديرا لإدارة الهيئات الدولية بوزارة الخارجية المصرية عام 1977 ومندوبا دائما لمصر لدى الأمم المتحدة عام 1990 ووزيرا للخارجية عام 1991 وامينا عاما للجامعة العربية عام 2001.

وهو سياسي ووزير الخارجية المصري السابق، وأمين جامعة الدول العربية العام. ولد في 1936.تخرج من كليه الحقوق عمل كوزير للخارجية في مصر من 1991 إلى 2001. تم أنتخابه كأمين عام لجامعة الدول العربية في مايو 2001، وما زال قائما بهذا المنصب إلى يومنا هذا.

المناصب التي تقلدها
    * 1958: ملحق بوزارة الخارجية المصرية.
    * 1958 ـ 1972 : عمل بالعديد من الإدارات والبعثات المصرية ومنها البعثة المصرية لدى الأمم المتحدة
    * 1974 ـ 1977 : مستشار لدى وزير الخارجية المصري
    * 1977-1981 :1986-1990 : مدير إدارة الهيئات الدولية بوزارة الخارجية المصرية
    * 1981-1983 : مندوب مناوب لمصر لدى الأمم المتحدة بنيويورك
    * 1983-1986 : سفير مصر في الهند
    * 1990-1991 : مندوبا دائما لمصر لدى الأمم المتحدة بنيويورك
    * 1991-2001 : وزيرا للخارجية المصرية
    * 2001 : أمينا عاما لجامعة الدول العربية
    * 2003 : عضو في اللجنة الرفيعة المستوى التابعة للأمم المتحدة المعنية بالتهديدات والتحديات والتغيير المتعلقة بالسلم والأمن الدوليين
    * 2011: استقال من أمانة جامعة الدول العربية بعد تنحى الرئيس حسنى مبارك بيوم واحد.

الأوسمة والجوائز
    * حاصل على وشاح النيل من جمهورية مصر العربية في مايو 2001
    * حاصل على وشاح النيلين من جمهورية السودان في يونيو 2001
    * حصل على عدة أوسمة رفيعة المستوى من كل من الدول التالية : الاكوادور - البرازيل - الأرجنتين - ألمانيا

الانتخابات الرئاسية لعام 2011
طرح اسمه للترشح لمنصب رئيس مصر، لكنه لم ينف نيته الترشح لمنصب الرئاسة ولم يستبعده أيضاً، وترك المجال مفتوحا أمام التوقعات، وقائل إن من حق كل مواطن لديه القدرة والكفاءة أن يطمح لمنصب يحقق له الإسهام في خدمة الوطن". وصرح كذلك لحدى الصحف إن الصفات الواجب توافرها في رئيس الجمهورية تنطبق أيضا على جمال مبارك نجل الرئيس حسني مبارك، وإن صفة المواطنة وحقوقها والتزاماتها تنطبق عليّ كما يمكن أن تنطبق عليك كما يمكن أن تنطبق على جمال مبارك. كما أعرب عن تقديره "للثقة التي يعرب عنها العديد من المواطنين عندما يتحدثون عن ترشحه للرئاسة، وإعتربها ثقة محل اعتزاز لديه، وأعتبر أن بها رسالة وصلت إليه.". وقال في مقابلة نشرت في صحيفة "المصري اليوم" اليومية، الأربعاء 23-12-2009، رداً على سؤال حول اعتزامه الترشح للانتخابات "السؤال هو: هل هذا ممكن؟ والإجابة هي أن الطريق مغلق". وأضاف رداً على سؤال عما إذا كان مستعداً للترشح إذا أجري تعديل دستوري ملائم قبل الانتخابات "سوف يكون لكل حادث حديث، ولكني أقول لك إن الكثيرين جاهزون لخدمة مصر كمواطنين مصريين في ذلك المنصب أو غيره".

وأثناء ثورة 25 يناير قام عمرو موسى بزيارة لميدان التحرير حيث يعتصم شباب الثورة، وصرح بأنه يفكر بالترشح للرئاسة المصرية في الانتخابات القادمة، لكنه لم يتخذ القرار النهائي بعد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*7- عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح
*​*

د.عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح عبد الهادي الأمين العام لاتحاد الأطباء العرب وعضو سابق بمكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مصر . واحد المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة في مصر عام 2011 .

مواليد 15 أكتوبر 1951م تخرج من كلية الطب جامعة القاهرة بتقدير جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف عام 1976م و حاصل على ليسانس الحقوق جامعة القاهرة . حاصل على ماجستير إدارة المستشفيات كلية التجارة جامعة حلوان.

اثناء الجامعة كان رئيس اتحاد كلية طب قصر العينى سنة 1973 ثم اصبح رئيس اتحاد طلاب جامعة القاهرة سنة 1975. وأمين اللجنة الاعلامية في اتحاد طلاب جامعات مصر. لم يتم تعيينه معيدا بالكلية بسبب حادثته الشهيره ومناظرته للرئيس السادات عندما زار الرئيس جامعة القاهره وقام بعمل مناقشات مع الطلاب. وكان يشغل حينها منصب رئيس اتحاد طلاب جامعة القاهره

كان أبو الفتوح من القيادات الطلابية البارزة في سبعينات القرن المنصرم، حيث نسق مع آخرين منهم عصام العريان وإبراهيم الزعفراني، لدخول أعضاء الجماعات الإسلامية الهيكل التنظيمي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين. حتى أصبح الآن أحد أكبر القادة في الجماعة وشغل منصب عضو بمكتب الإرشاد في جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالإضافة إلى كونه الامين العام لاتحاد الأطباء العرب.

تناقش مع السادات مره حين شغل منصب رئيس اتحاد طلاب جامعة القاهرة، واتهم السادات بأن من يعمل حوله هو مجموعة من المنافقين، متعللاً بمنع الشيخ محمد الغزالي من الخطابة، واعتقال طلاب تظاهروا في الحرم الجامعي. فغضب الرئيس السادات وأمره بالوقوف أثناء مناقشته، طالباً منه أن يحترم نفسه لأنه يتحدث مع كبير العائلة حيث تمتع السادات بثقافة أبوية كونه أتي من الريف المصري.

كقيادي في تنظيم الإخوان المسلمين، يؤكد الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح انسجام فكر الإخوان المسلمين مع مبادئ الديمقراطية، حيث صرح في لقاء بإذاعة البي بي سي بأن مصدر السلطة الحقيقية والتشريع سواء القانون أو الدستور هو الشعب. وهذا نص مداخلته: "هو حضرتك مسألة الدولة الدينية يا دكتورة هالة والإخوة المستمعين دي غير مطروحة، لا أحد يطرح إقامة لا دولة تيوقراطية ولا دينية ولا الإسلام يوافق على أي دولة دينية بأي حال من الأحوال، الدولة الدينية دي حاجة كانت في التاريخ في العصور الوسطى ودي الدولة التي تحكم بحق الإله ودي مسألة مرفوضة حتى من وجهة نظر الإسلام وهي مسألة غير بشرية وغير إنسانية وبالتالي ليست مطروحة ولا في نقطة تخوف حقيقية موجودة إلا إذا كان سببها أحيانا هو سوء الفهم، الحريات المدنية والشخصية احنا في كل برامجنا واضحين في هذا الموقف إن مصدر السلطة الحقيقية والتشريع سواء القانون أو الدستور هو الشعب، بغض النظر عن المرجعية بتاعت هذا الشعب، القول بأن الشعب المصري ليس له.. الشعب المصري له مرجعية الآن بدستوره بقانونه بحالته الحقيقية الآن نظامه السياسي مرجعيته، حينما ينصو في المادة الثانية من الدستور على إن مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع هذه مرجعية للشعب المصري ارتضاها بدستوره، ومع ذلك نحن لا نفرض أي أنا لا أوافق ونحن كإخوان مسلمين على فرض أي مرجعية حتى لو كانت إسلامية على الشعب المصري، نترك الشعب يختار ما شاء من مرجعيات، ونترك الشعب يختار ما شاء..." المذيع مقاطعا: "نعم لكن الدكتورة هالة تتحدث عن غموض في موقفكم من بعض القضايا مثل المرأة والأقباط وغيرها"

عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح: "موقفنا هذا أعلناه كثيرا وأصبح تكرار الحديث فيه الحقيقة أخشى أن يكون مملا، موقفنا من المرأة ومن الأقباط ومن الأقليات، احنا قلنا قاعدة المواطنة هي أساس الحقوق والواجبات دون تفرقة بين المواطنين بسبب العرق أو الجنس أو الدين أو الفكر السياسي، إذا كانت الدكتورة هالة أشارت إلى إنو مش مسموح بحزب علماني، إذا كان ده مش مسموح في النظام المصري الحالي لكنني أنا لا أرى كإخوان مسلمين أي مانع من أن يكون هناك في مصر حزب شيوعي وحزب علماني وكل الأحزاب كل صاحب فكرة، إذ لم يطلقها ويعبر عنها من خلال تنظيمه ومنظمته وأفكاره وآرائه ويناقشوا الناس ويضيفوا إليها ويخصموا، لن يكون هناك حريات حقيقية، أنا ضد أن يكون الحرية لفصيل دون فصيل حتى لو كانت الحرية للفصيل الإسلامي، الحرية يجب أن تكون للجميع ولكافة الأفكار والآراء، ما داموا يستخدمون وسيلة العمل السلمي، وما داموا لا يقهرون مجتمعاتهم بشكل مادي أو معنوي على أفكارهم، أنا ضد الإكراه المعنوي

    رئيس اتحاد كلية طب قصر العينى سنة 1973.
    رئيس اتحاد طلاب جامعة القاهرة سنة 1975.
    الأمين العام المساعد لنقابة أطباء مصر سنة 1984.
    أمين عام لجنة الإغاثة الإنسانية – نقابة أطباء مصر من عام 1986 وحتى عام 1989.
    أمين عام نقابة أطباء مصر من عام 1988 إلى عام 1992.
    أمين عام اتحاد المنظمات الطبية الإسلامية منذ تأسيسه حتى الآن.
    الأمين العام المساعد وأمين صندوق اتحاد الأطباء منذ عام 1992 حتى عام 2004.
    رئيس لجنة الإغاثة الطوارئ منذ إنشائها حتى الآن.
    مدير عام مستشفيات الجمعية الطبية الإسلامية حتى عام 2004.
    أمين عام اتحاد الأطباء العرب من مارس 2004 حتى الآن.
    عضو بمكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين منذ عام 1987 - 21 ديسمبر 2009

اعتقل في عام 1981م، ضمن اعتقالات سبتمبر الشهيرة ، ثم حوكم في أحد قضايا المحاكم العسكرية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، حيث سجن عام 1996 لمدة 5 سنوات.وقد كان يشغل منصب الأمين العام المساعد لاتحاد الأطباء العرب قبل سجنه، وعقب خروجه وفي الانتخابات ماقبل الأخيرة لاتحاد الأطباء العرب. حصل على أصوات الأطباء لمنصب الأمين العام لاتحاد الأطباء العرب.

اشتهر عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وسط القوى السياسية الأخرى ووسط العديد من أفراد الإخوان المسلمين بأنه من أكثر الإخوان المنفتحين على الآخر والأكثر في نفس الوقت جرأة وشراسة في معارضة الحكومة. يصف البعض أبو الفتوح بأنه من جيل التجديد داخل الجماعة. شغل منصب عضو بمكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين والأمين العام لاتحاد الاطباء العرب ومدير عام المستشفيات بالجمعية الطبية الإسلامية

في عام 2011 عقب ثورة يناير اعلن الدكتور ابو الفتوح ترشحه لانتخابات الرئاسة المصرية 2011 . وقوبل القرار بالترحيب من بعض القوي السياسية الا انه لاقي اعتراضا من قبل مكتب الارشاد بجماعد الاخوان المسلمين لاعلانهم مسبقا عدم تقديم اي مرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة القادمة . واعلن المرشد العام لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين ان «اي عضو بالجماعة اذا اراد الترشح فعليه ان يترشح مستقلا »*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*8- هشام البسطويسي
​
في 23 مايو عام 1951 ولد هشام محمد عثمان البسطويسي، على عكس الأطفال لم يكن يحلم بأن يصبح ضابطاً ؛ وإنما أن يعمل بالقانون مثل أبيه المحامي، وهو ما تحقق عام 76 بتخرجه من حقوق القاهرة..

ثمان سنوات قضياها تنقل فيها من نيابة الجمرك لنيابة الأحداث ثم قاضي بالمحكمة الجزئية، وخلالها رزقا بثلاثة أبناء محمد، وأحمد، ومصطفى، في عام 1988 رجعت الأسرة إلى القاهرة ليعمل البسطويسي في نيابة النقض ويقضي بها عشرة سنوات حتى عام 1998 عندما اختارته الجمعية العمومية لمحكمة النقض – عدا واحد – مستشاراً لمحكمة النقض، وفي عام 2000 تم ترقيته بفضل تقاريره القضائية الممتازة إلى نائب رئيس محكمة النقض.

ثلاثون عاماً من العمل القضائي لم يوجه فيها للبسطويسي أي إنذار أو لفت نظر حتى تم إحالته للتحقيق الجنائي بقرار من وزير العدل مطعون عليه، وإجراءات قانونية انتهت بتوجيه اللوم إليه في 18 مايو الماضي، في الوقت الذي تشهد فيه تقاريره القضائية فضلاً عن شهادات زملائه ورؤسائه بانضباطه في العمل وانحيازه الدائم لكلمة الحق.

في عام 1992 أعير البسطويسي للعمل في الإمارات، وهناك قاد أول إضراب للقضاة المصريين احتجاجاً على وقف قاضيين مصريين عن العمل، وشاركه في الإضراب الذي استمر 25 يوماً صديق عمره المستشار محمود مكي، و المستشارين ناجي دربالة، وسيد عمر، وأحمد سليمان، وكانوا وقتها وكلاء نيابة خضر العود، لكنهم رغم كل الضغوط رفضوا فض الإضراب إلا بعد إعادة القاضيين المصريين إلى العمل، والالتزام بكل شروط القضاة المصريين، وبعد أشهر قلائل من الأزمة يحقق وكيل النيابة هشام البسطويسي في واقعة سكر بين في الطريق العام " وعندما يتدخل الأمير للعفو عن المتهم يرفض البسطويسي ويكتب على أمر العفو العالي كلمة الحق (لا شفاعة في حد) ويحول المتهم إلى المحكمة، لم يثنيه عن قراره الخوف من السلطان أو الرغبة في المال والجاه، فكلمة الحق أحق بأن تتبع.

ومضت سنوات الإعارة الأربع ليعود بعدها إلى القاهرة دون التجديد لعامين كما هو معمول به في الوسط القضائي، والطريف أنه لم يعر البسطويسي بعدها لأي مكان أخر في الوقت الذي يعار فيه أصحاب الحظوة مرتين وثلاثة.

ثلاثون عاماً من العمل القضائي لم يشرف فيها البسطويسي على انتخاباتهم " النزيهة قدر الإمكان " كما يقولون، المزورة كما نحن متأكدون إلا مرة واحدة في الثمانينات، في دائرة مينا البصل، كان وكيلاً للنيابة وقتها، مشرفاً في اللجنة العامة بصحبة القاضي محمد بيومي درويش، وإزاء التدخلات الأمنية والتلاعب في الصناديق قرر القاضيان – بسطويسي ودرويش – إلغاء الانتخابات في الدائرة، ورغم كل الضغوط التي مارسها وزير العدل ومجلس القضاء الأعلى وتلويحهم لهما بالتفتيش القضائي إلا أنهما لم يرضخا للضغوط ولجئا إلى نادي القضاة بالإسكندرية، ومن يومها لم يتم انتداب المستشار هشام البسطويسي للإشراف على أي انتخابات .

كما لم ينتدب لوزارة أو شركة لأداء عمل غير قضائي، فللانتدابات ومزاياها أصحابها، وحتى عندما جاء دوره للانتداب لمحكمة القيم ؛ اعتذر عنه رافضاً بذلك زيادة في المرتب الشهري قدرها 1200 جنيه، لكن القاضي الحر أقر في اعتذاره المكتوب أنه " لا يشرفني العمل في محكمة استثنائية طالب القضاة مراراً بإلغائها "

ثلاثون عاماً أخلص قلبه لكلمة الحق يقولها على المنصة وأجره على الله لا يبتغي إلا وجهه، و لا يخشى فيها لومة لائم، ففي عام 2003 تقضي محكمة النقض برئاسة المستشار حسام الغرياني وعضوية المستشار هشام البسطويسي ببطلان نتائج انتخابات دائرة الزيتون – دائرة د.زكريا عزمي – بموجب الطعنين 959، 949 لسنة 2000، ويؤشر المستشار فتحي خليفة رئيس النقض على النسخة الأصلية للقرار بتعييب إجراءات التحقيق والقرار الصادر فيهما طالباً إعادة عرض الطعنين، فترد المحكمة بذات التشكيل في فبراير 2004 تعقيب رئيس محكمة النقض على الحكم في الطعن الانتخابي لأنه لا صفة له فيما يطلبه، " فلا صفة لرئيس المحكمة في التعقيب عليها أو إملاء طريق معين للتحقيق، أو توجيه الدائرة أو أحد أعضائها في شأنها".

كأي مواطن مصري بسيط ينتظر البسطويسي أخر الشهر بفارغ الصبر، فبعد ثلاثين عاماً من العمل لا يملك سيارة خاصة أو شاليه في مارينا وإنما يقضي المصيف في شقة والده بالإسكندرية، ولا يملك إلا شقته في 10 ش توفيق وهبي بمدينة نصر، أما ثروته فهي أبنائه الثلاثة محمد – 24 سنة – خريج هندسة، أحمد – 21 سنة – الطالب بالصف الثالث حقوق فرنسي، ومصطفى – 18 سنة – يدرس في عامه الأول بنفس الكلية.

في عام 2011 و بعد الثورة المصرية و تنحي الرئيس السابق محمد حسني مبارك عن الحكم , أعلن المستشار هشام البسطويسي نائب رئيس محكمة النقض عن ترشحه لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية، عقب اجراء التعديلات الدستورية الجديدة المقرر الاستفتاء عليها في 19 مارس الجاري، وفي حالة انطباق شروط الترشح عليه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*
9- محمد سليم العوا
​
محمد سليم العوَّا مفكر إسلامي ، ولد في 22 ديسمبر 1942 ، الأمين العام السابق للأتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين ورئيس جمعية مصر للثقافة والحوار. أحد أبرز رواد الحوار الوطني المصري، وعضو مؤسس بالفريق العربي للحوار الإسلامي المسيحي يتميز فكره بالاعتدال والتركيز على الحوار وليس الصدام بين العالم الإسلامي والغرب. حصل على دكتوراه الفلسفة (في القانون المقارن) من جامعة لندن عام 1972.له العديد من المقالات في المجلات العلمية والمجلات الدينية والثقافية والصحف السيّارة، وشارك في عشرات المؤتمرات والندوات العلمية القانونية والإسلامية والتربوية في مختلف أنحاء العالم. شغل منصب وكيل النائب العام المصري وعيّن محاميا بهيئة قضايا الدولة بمصر وعمل أستاذا للقانون والفقه الإسلامي في عدد من الجامعات العربية، وعضو مجمع اللغة العربي بالقاهرة ومجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي بمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي، نال عدة جوائز علمية ودعوية وخيرية.وقد أعلن عن ترشحه للإنتخابات المصرية لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية المقترح عقدها في ديسمبر 2011.

    مدير مكتب محمد سليم العوَّا، محامون ومستشارون قانونيون.
    الأمين العام السابق للاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين.
    رئيس جمعية مصر للثقافة والحوار.
    عضو الفريق العربي للحوار الإسلامي-المسيحي.
    عضو مجلس أمناء المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان 1994-2000.
    أستاذ غير متفرغ بحقوق الزقازيق 1985-1994.
    مستشار مكتب التربية العربي لدول الخليج-الرياض-المملكة العربية السعودية 1979-1985.
    أستاذ مشارك، ثم أستاذ الفقه الإسلامي والقانون المقارن بقسم الدراسات الإسلامية-جامعة الرياض (الملك سعود حاليا)-الرياض-المملكة العربية السعودية 1974-1979.
    أستاذ مساعد للقانون المقارن - كلية عبد الله بايرو - جامعة أحمد وبللو كانو - نيجيريا 1972.
    طالب بحث بقسم الدكتوراه بمدرسة الدراسات الشرقية والإفريقية - جامعة لندن 1969-1972.
    محام بإدارة الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الوزراء الكويتي في إعارة من هيئة قضايا الدولة المصرية 1967-1969.
    محام في هيئة قضايا الدولة بمصر 1966-1971.
    وكيل النائب العام 1963-1966.
    عضو من الخارج في مجلس كلية دار العلوم بجامعة القاهرة.
    أستاذ زائر في القانون المقارن لكلية الدراسات الاجتماعية بجامعة أم درمان الإسلامية بالسودان 1976 -1977.
    عضو اللجنة الفنية لتعديل القوانين السودانية بما يتفق مع الشريعة الإسلامية 1977–1980.
    ممتحن خارجي لدراسات برنامج الأنظمة (القوانين) في معهد الإدارة العامة بالرياض أعوام 1981 ،1983 ،1985 ،1986

 أعلن الدكتور محمد سليم العوا عن ترشحه للانتخابات المصرية لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية 2011 في مؤتمر صحفي بعد مطالبات عدة من قبل مؤيديه ومحبيه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*10- حسام خيرالله
​
اعلن الفريق حسام خيرالله وكيل جهاز المخابرات السابق عن ترشحه رسميا لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية القادمة 2012 وذلك من خلال مؤتمر صحفى عقده اليوم حيث بدأ المؤتمر بتحية وشكر لشهداء ثورة يناير ثم عرض ملامح رئيسية وخطوط عريضه لبرنامجه الرئاسى واكد ايضا انه ليس مرشح الجيش 
ولد الفريق حسام خيرالله فى يوليو 1945 وتخرج عام 1964 من الكلية الحربية شارك فى حرب اليمن ثم حرب اكتوبر 1973

تدرج فى المناصب بالقوات المسلحة حتى اصبح رئيس كتيبة المظلات 1976 ترك الجيش وانضم الى المخابرات العامة حيث عمل فى هيئة المعلومات والتقديرات 1982 حصل على بكالوريوس تجارة 2000 رئيس هيئة المعلومات والتقديرات 2005 انهى الخدمة وكان منصبه حينها وكيل اول المخابرات

والد اللواء كمال خيرالله له تاريخ حافل فى الداخلية ومكافحة المحدرات وتولى منصب محافظ اسوان وايضا كان عضو فى مجلس الشعب

جده حكمدار الجيزة الاسبق الاميرلاى محمد بك حامد خيرالله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*تبقى ثلاث مرشحين لم يتاح لى وضعهم حيث أن أقصى عدد للخيارات هو عشرة اختيارات ... وهم بلا شعبية فى تقديرى .... وهم 
محمد قطب
خالد علي
عبد الله الاشعل
*


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تبقى ثلاث مرشحين لم يتاح لى وضعهم حيث أن أقصى عدد للخيارات هو عشرة اختيارات ... وهم بلا شعبية فى تقديرى .... وهم
> محمد قطب
> خالد علي
> عبد الله الاشعل
> *


خالد على مضاف على الاستفتاء يا استاذنا 
اعتقد ان صوتى لعمرو موسي 
او لو حصل تحالف بين حمدين وابو الفتوح  هديهم صوتى


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

*انا واخده قرار قديم بالامتناع عن المشاركه ف الانتخابات
 بس عاوزه اقول انى كنت عارفه ان اصوات الاقباط هتتفتت ما بين موسى وحمدين وده اكبر غلط ..*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أبريل 2012)

*اعطيت صوتى لعمر موسى
لانه سياسى محنك وسوف يعبر بمصر هذه الفترة العصيبة 

لم اختار حمدين صباحى لانه اكيد لو انتخب سيحارب مع الفلسطينين
هو انسان محترم ولكنه مثل جمال عبد الناصر فى مساندة الدول العربيه فى الحروب*


----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2012)

ان لدى موقف سلبى من جميع المرشحين حتى الان
باستثناء ان عمرو موسى يلقى لدى بعض القبول لانة سياسى بارع ولدية من العلاقات الدولية بحكم منصبة السابق مما يساعد مصر الفترة المقبلة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أبريل 2012)

انا سوف انتخب حمدين صباحى


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*مشكلة حمدين صباحى انه ثورجى ... زى عبد الناصر ... وواخد موقف عدائى من اسرائيل ... واحنا مش ناقصين ثورجية محتاجين بروايز*


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2012)

*الموضوع محتاج دراسة بصراحة ... وهنا الكنسية المصرية هتعمل دراسة عن كل مرشح مكملة لدراسة السفارة هنا *
*بس بصراحة ... أنا عن نفسي بميل لعمرو موسي أكتر وبيعجبني اسلوب البسطويسي*
*بس محدش عارف بكرة في أيه *​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (19 أبريل 2012)

انا بأرشح عمرو موسى وكان نفسى احمد شفيق 

لاكن فيه محاربات عليه انه من فلول النظام السابق ​


----------



## marcelino (19 أبريل 2012)

شخصيا مش عاجبنى ولا واحد

لو الكنيسه شافت واحد كويس وقالت عليه اثق فى رأي الكنيسه
وهنتخبه​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أبريل 2012)

حمدين صباحى او ابو الفتوح


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أبريل 2012)

*



لم اختار حمدين صباحى لانه اكيد لو انتخب سيحارب مع الفلسطينين
هو انسان محترم ولكنه مثل جمال عبد الناصر فى مساندة الدول العربيه فى الحروب

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أحسن من عمرو موسى الذي سيحارب مع إسرائيل ضدنا ^_^*
*نعم لحمدين صباحي ، نعم للفكر الجديد في مصر ، لمن وعد بالصناعات الـ 6 والطاقة المتجددة والأمة العظيمة .*
*لا لشخص منقاد مأمور سابقاً مثل عمرو موسى .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> خالد على مضاف على الاستفتاء يا استاذنا
> اعتقد ان صوتى لعمرو موسي
> او لو حصل تحالف بين حمدين وابو الفتوح  هديهم صوتى





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> حمدين صباحى او ابو الفتوح


:blush2:​*أبو الفتوح: سأطبق الشريعة وألغى فوائد البنوك​*


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> :blush2:​*أبو الفتوح: سأطبق الشريعة وألغى فوائد البنوك​*


خلية يلغيها!!!
ناس كتير جدا عاايشة عليها
ناش اشتغلت وحوشت قرشين ومعندهاش تأمين ولا معاش تصرف منة 
يبقى يعملهم هو تأمين ومعاش ويلغيهاا يبقى راجل كويس بجد ههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أحسن من عمرو موسى الذي سيحارب مع إسرائيل ضدنا ^_^*
> *نعم لحمدين صباحي ، نعم للفكر الجديد في مصر ، لمن وعد بالصناعات الـ 6 والطاقة المتجددة والأمة العظيمة .*
> *لا لشخص منقاد مأمور سابقاً مثل عمرو موسى .*



*حبيبى .... المصريين أدرى بشئونهم ......*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أبريل 2012)

*لسه مقررتش هدي صوتي لمين
بس اعتقد هيكون بين 
عمرو موسي او أحمد شفيق
والباقي كومبارس !​*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (20 أبريل 2012)

*ممكن سؤال لإخواني الأقباط *

*لماذا لم يتقدم أحد منكم للترشح للرئاسة ؟؟!!*


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *ممكن سؤال لإخواني الأقباط *
> 
> *لماذا لم يتقدم أحد منكم للترشح للرئاسة ؟؟!!*


*ربما محدش شايف في نفسه مؤهلات الرياسة *


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> :blush2:​*أبو الفتوح: سأطبق الشريعة وألغى فوائد البنوك​*



دونا صدقينى انا عارف كويس اللى هنتخبهم وعارف فكرهم كويس
* ودارسهم كويس*
ومعنديش الرعب الاسلامى اللى عند الكل
وكلامى واضح جدا 
حمدين ومن ثم ابو الفتوح
اختيارى لحمدين لضمان بقاء المنصب الوحيد الباقى مدنى وان لم يكن حمدين 
ساختار ابو الفتوح لانه لن يزايد ع القوى الليبراليه


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أبريل 2012)

رغم انى صوتى لحمدين 
ولكن هذا الفيديو فى حق ابو الفتوح

[YOUTUBE]dWyjtIgE-xo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> دونا صدقينى انا عارف كويس اللى هنتخبهم وعارف فكرهم كويس
> * ودارسهم كويس*
> ومعنديش الرعب الاسلامى اللى عند الكل
> وكلامى واضح جدا
> ...



*ابو الفتوح اتربى فى بيئة فاسدة ..... ويجيد الكذب كباقى الأخوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أبريل 2012)

*Morsi Soltan:

 امبارح كنا فى الشركة عندنا بنصور إعلان الدعاية الانتخابية الرئاسية لأبو الفتوح..وكان موجود بيصور الاعلان..الاعلان اتكلف اكتر من مليون ونصف جنيه..المهم الفضول الح على صاحب الشركة بتاعتنا وبيسأل مين اللى بيدفع للاعلانات دى..طلع ان الشركة المنتجة واللى بتدفع إسمها (Hand Made) وهى شركة دعاية وإعلان برأسمال إخوانى 100%..
وعرفنا ...ان الشركة دى ومجموعة شركات إخوانية خصصت ملايين الجنيهات لتمويل حملة أبو الفتوح ..
والله العظيم الكلام ده سمعناه بودانا..طيب ازاى همه ضد ابو الفتوح وبيعتبروه منشق عن الجماعة وان مرشحهم مرسى...وفى نفس الوقت راس مالهم متجه لحملة ابو الفتوح؟؟؟ 
اللى مش مصدق كلامى ممكن يستعلم عن شركة (Hand Made) ..علشان يتأكد انها اخوانية وانها هى المنتجة والممولة لحملة ابو الفتوح التلفزيونية واللى حتتكلف اكتر من 100 مليون جنيه...
ده غير طبعا شركات اخوانية بتمول حملته وماحدش يعرف عنها حاجة....انا اتأكدت ان ابو الفتوح هو مرشح الاخوان فعلا وبيضحكوا علينا*


----------



## girgis2 (21 أبريل 2012)

*أبو الفتوح حتى لو كان مختلف مع الاخوان فهو اختلاف اداري في الجماعة

ولكن الفكر اخواني ويعتمد على دولة الفقيه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

*للاسف ابو الفتوح فخ منصوب هيقع فيه ناس كتير 
وحتى لو فعلا انشق عن الجماعه وقت اللزوم المصالح هتتصالح وهترجع الميه لمجاريها *


----------



## bob (21 أبريل 2012)

*ابو الفتوح زيه زي اي اخواني حتي لو مش عاجبه المنهج هيرجع يحن ليهم تاني تحت اي ظرف و طبعا الاخوان مفيش ليهم كلمه ثابته
انا عن نفسي هرشح احمد شفيق
*


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *للاسف ابو الفتوح فخ منصوب هيقع فيه ناس كتير
> وحتى لو فعلا انشق عن الجماعه وقت اللزوم المصالح هتتصالح وهترجع الميه لمجاريها *


احنا هنفضل كدة 4 سنين قرفانين من الرئاسة لحد جمال مبارك ميرجع من الحج اللى فية دة ويظبط الدينا هههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2012)

انا مش ضد ابو الفتوح بس لو هتنتخبه بلاش تشتغل نفسك وتقول انه مش اخوانى

 بيقولك مرة أخوان رشحوا رئيس جمهورية إخواني فهاجت القوة السياسية و  الثورية ضد ترشيح مرشح إخوانى فقرروا عندا في الأخوان انهم ينتخبوا مرشح  بيأكد إنه إخوانى و عاش طول عمره إخوانى و قضى 22 سنة من عمره عضو مكتب  إرشاد الآخوان ...
 ايــــــــــــة العبقرية دى هههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أبريل 2012)

*شركة HAND MADE هى الراعي والممول لحملة عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح مرشح جماعة الاخوان الخفى

فكما عهدنا كذب جماعة الاخوان وتحايلهم على الشعب المصرى طالعتنا الجماعه الموقره بفيلم هابط عن ترشح خيرت الشاطر والاستبن وقبلها خبر انشقاق ابو الفتوح عن الجماعه وعدم دعم الجماعه له ولكن اليكم القنبله

الشركه الراعيه لحملة ابوالفتوح والتى تتكفل بكل شئ هى شركة HAND MADE رئيس مجلس الاداره للشركه هو براء أشرف العضو البارز فى جماعة الاخوان والشركه تابعه لشركة روافد وتوزيع اسهمها كالاتى:
37% من الاسهم مملوكه لحسن مالك العضو البارز فى الجماعه
40% من الاسهم  مملوكة لخيرت الشاطر
23% وهى باقى الاسهم مملوكة لشركة سلسبيل, المملوكه لخيرت الشاطر مع شركه اخرى هى الفريده المملوكه لخيرت الشاطر وحسن مالك ومجموعة اسهم بأسم محمد هشام عضو مكتب الارشاد 

يعنى من الاخر كل الشركات المموله لحملة ابوالفتوح يملكها اعضاء الجماعه وابرزهم خيرت الشاطر

 طب خيرت الشاطر بيصرف على حملة ابوالفتوح ليييييييييه وهو منشق ووحش ؟؟؟؟؟

 * للتأكد من جميع البيانات الموجوده اعمل سيرش على اسماء الشركات

منقول
*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (21 أبريل 2012)

*ليت البابا شنودة حي الآن *

*والله كنت لأرشحه للرئاسة *

*لأنه يستحقها بجدارة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أبريل 2012)

*سعيد ابو الفتوح شقيق المرشح المحتمل مازال عضوا بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالرغم من فصل شقيقة من الجماعة
وتم ترشيح ابنة عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح لمجلس نقابة الصيادلة فى قائمة الأخوان المسلمون

بدنجان × بدنجان 
.*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2012)

أعتبروها تحدى منى ليكم
ومع أنى مش هرشح ابو الفتوح وهرشح حمدين صباحى
لان قناعاتى بتقولى أنى اتمسك بمدنية الدوله
وحمدين هيخليها مدنيه فانا مختار حمدين 
نظراً أيضاً لانه واحد مننا بجد !
ولكنى فى نفس ذات التوقيت 
بقول لو ابو الفتوح نجح هيعمل شغل حلو فى مصر ومش هيزايد علينا ( كأقباط )
أشتداد الحمله ضد ابو الفتوح نظراً لان رصيده زاد اؤى عند الناس ، الثوره المضاده لسه بتشتغل ع كل حاجه حتى الاشاعات


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2012)

بلال فضل !
مع إحترامي لجميع المرشحين الثوريين: اشتداد الحملة ضد أبو الفتوح سببه  إرتفاع أسهمه مقارنة بالباقيين وعشان كده كان لازم أمن الدولة يتحرك فورا

-
*        أنـــسْ حَـــسَنْ            *


الأهبل اللي بينشر كلام ابو الفتوح اللي ناشره هو  في كتابه طاير بيه وكأنه  جاب كشف ، جتك وكسه والله ما الراجل بيشرح في الكتاب مراحل حياته


---
فقط للانصاف والله يعلم ذلك
حرام بجد نشوه صورة واحد حتى لو مش هنرشحه

*عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح*

* بقلم* 													  د. عمار على حسن 												   											 ٢٧/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩يبتسم  الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح حين يتجهم الإخوان، ويتماثل مع الناس حين  يتمايزون، وينفتح عليهم حين يوصدون أمامهم الأبواب حذرا وتحسبا أو إعراضا،  ويمد يده لدعاة الحرية حين يجرى منها أو يقذفها غيره داخل هذه الجماعة  العجوز، التى اعتادت على لملمة أشلائها، والعودة إلى قيد الحياة كلما ظن  كثيرون أنها تحتضر، أو تستعد لرحيل أبدى.
أبوالفتوح لم يكن يخدع  أحدا، لكنه تصرف طيلة الوقت على سجيته، وبان عليه ما يقتنع به، وعمل دوما  وفق ما رأى أنه الصواب، حتى لو اختلف معه آخرون داخل الجماعة، ولم يصدقه  البعض خارجها، وبات مع مرور الأيام هو الوجه الأكثر إشراقا فى الإخوان،  واللون الرائق لأى عين تبحث عما هو إيجابى وبناء فيها، ومكمن الاطمئنان لكل  من يراهن على أن «الإخوان» يمكن أن يتغيروا إلى الأفضل، وينضجوا سياسيا،  ويتعمقوا معرفيا. 
أبوالفتوح وأمثاله هم الرقم الصعب، والاستثناء  الجميل، وبداية خروج الإخوان من كهف التاريخ وتفكير الفصيل، إلى براح العمل  العام، ليصبحوا قوة مضافة إلى الحياة السياسية، وليسوا خصما منها، حين  ينحازون بكل كيانهم إلى مدنية الدولة، ويؤمنون بتداول السلطة، ويتصالحون مع  مبادئ المواطنة، وما لها من حقوق وعليها من واجبات. 
على مدار سنوات  طويلة رأيت كيف كان الجميع ينظرون إلى هذا الرجل المفعم بالكبرياء  والشهامة والوطنية، ويعولون عليه، فحين يقول البعض «الإخوان جماعة فاشية»  يرد عليهم آخرون «لكن فيهم عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح وأمثاله».
 ولمّا  يقال إن الإخوان يكرهون الثقافة والفنون ويتربصون بحرية الإبداع، يرد  منصفون: لكن «أبوالفتوح» ذهب إلى نجيب محفوظ، ولم يرفض الاتجاه إلى إعادة  طباعة روايته المثيرة للجدل «أولاد حارتنا» فى مصر. وحين تتحسر النخبة  الثقافية والسياسية على افتقار الساحة المصرية لساسة «إسلاميين» مثل  أردوجان وجول وأربكان الذين أنتجوا لتركيا نموذج حكم إسلاميا عصريا  وديمقراطيا، تتخفف تلك الحسرة بتذكر «أبوالفتوح» ويتسع الأمل فى إمكانية  انتصار التيار الذى يقف خلفه فى الإخوان، فتنجو مصر من السقوط فى فخ  «الدولة الدينية».
لكل هذا اعتقد كثيرون أن عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح  بمنأى عن الاعتقال والتعذيب والتنكيل والتشويه، لكن من يعرف «النظام  الحاكم» جيدا، يدرك أن تلك الاعتقادات لم تكن سوى أضغاث أحلام. فمثل هذا  الرجل هو الأخطر على سلطة شاخت فى مواقعها، لأنه يمد الجسر الذى قطعته  السلطة بين الإخوان ومنتجى الثقافة، ويلطف من غلواء الخطاب الدينى المتشدد،  الذى يخرج من أفواه المنتمين إلى الكتلة السلفية الغاطسة فى جسم هذه  الجماعة، ويضرب مثلا ناصعا لشبابها على أن التجاور والتحاور مع الآخرين  والمتنافسين أمر وارد وطبيعى ومحمود، ويمكن له إن تمكن وسادت رؤيته أن  ينتشل الإخوان من جماعة شمولية منغلقة إلى حزب سياسى حقيقى، لديه رؤية  متماسكة تسهم فى نهضة مصر، ومن فصيل خائف مستسلم إلى «ثقافة المحنة» إلى  طرف فاعل جرىء، ومن جزء عصىّ فى مشكلة مصر إلى جزء سخىّ من الحلول  المطروحة. 
من أجل هذا لا بد لمثل هذا الرجل أن يتوارى من المشهد،  لتبقى الصورة الذهنية السلبية عن الإخوان قائمة، تحيط بها قطع الليل  المظلم، وتلطخها دماء سالت قبل عشرات السنين بيد «التنظيم الخاص» للجماعة،  وتُصب عليها اللعنات من كل المرعوبين من حكم رجال الدين، والخائفين على  الإسلام من أن يتحول إلى أيديولوجيا سياسية تجور على دعوته إلى الامتلاء  الروحى والسمو الأخلاقى وتنظيم المجتمع على سنن العدل والاستقامة. 
لا  يمثل حبس أبوالفتوح حدثا عارضا، ولا هو مجرد حلقة فى سلسلة التضييق الأمنى  الصارم على «الإخوان المسلمين»، إنما يتعدى ذلك إلى إيصال رسالة واضحة  للإخوان وغيرهم بأن النظام لن يتسامح مع أى طرف يهدد وجوده، أو يدفع مزيدا  من السوس لينهش فى عظامه النخرة. فلا مساس بالقاعدة الراسخة التى تقول  «الاستقرار والاستمرار» حتى لو كان الاستقرار ركودا وجمودا، والاستمرار  سيرا بطيئا على دروب المجهول. 
فى كل الأحوال فإن وضع كل الإخوان خلف  القضبان لن ينهى معضلتهم، بل سيخدمهم على المدى الطويل، ويلقى بتبعات  ثقيلة على المستقبل السياسى لمصر برمتها، فالإخوان فى الزنازين وتحت السياط  وداخل دائرة الحصار أو خارج الوظائف الحكومية والعامة، هم فى نظر جموع  غفيرة موزعون على ثلاث صور إيجابية يظهرون فيها كضحايا أو أبطال أو  استشهاديين فيقتربون من الناس زلفى، فى وقت يبتعد فيه النظام عنهم بفعل  سياساته التى تنحاز إلى رجال الأموال والأملاك وأصحاب الاحتكارات وأهل  الثقة وحملة المباخر. 
إن اختلافنا مع الإخوان فى الكثير من الرؤى  والمسالك لا يعنى أبدا الموافقة أو مباركة تعرضهم المستمر للاعتقال،  وتحويلهم إلى محاكم عسكرية، وممارسة تمييز ضدهم داخل مؤسسات العمل، وحصارهم  وخناقهم الذى ينقص من حقوقهم كمواطنين مصريين، وتقليص الخيارات أمامهم بما  قد يدفعهم دفعا للعودة إلى ممارسة العنف بعد أن طلقوه وهجروه. وعندها  سنندم كثيرا على إنهاك رجل مثل عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، بوسعه أن يلعب دورا  مهما فى ترشيد التفكير السياسى للإخوان.
كما سنندم على هذا الرجل،  ليس لشخصه النبيل فقط، بل للمسلك الذى يمثله داخل الإخوان، حين تبقى هذه  الجماعة وغيرها من التنظيمات والجماعات، التى تتخذ من الإسلام أيديولوجية  لها، عقبة عصية على التجاوز أمام مدنية الدولة، التى صارت مطلبا عزيزا،  وحلما يراود كل من يروم لمصر خروجا آمنا من بين أنياب الاستبداد والفساد.


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

*حالا كان ابراهيم عيسى جايب جزء من مؤتمر لابو الفتوح مؤخراً ف محافظه من المحافظات حد طلب منه يحلف انه مش من الاخوان رد وقال مش هحلف لانى اعتز واعتز واعتز انى من الاخوان فالاخوان شرف لمصر*


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2012)

الموضوع قديم مش حالا ولا حاجة
هو جايبها مسجله لكن هى موجودة من مدة 
هو ميقدرش يحلف انه مش من الاخوان
لانه فعلا من الاخوان  بس قال النهاردة انه علاقته بيهم انتهت  ده فى جورنال الاهرام عدد الاحد


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

*مفيش مشكله نختلف 
اللى عاوز يشوف ابو الفتوح مش اخوانى وانه اكتر ليبرالى ف مصر وانه انسب حد يرأس مصر حاليا ينتخبه *


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مفيش مشكله نختلف
> اللى عاوز يشوف ابو الفتوح مش اخوانى وانه اكتر ليبرالى ف مصر وانه انسب حد يرأس مصر حاليا ينتخبه *


انتى شايفه كدة اننا مختلفين 
الا انتى ناويه ترشحى مين !!


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا واخده قرار قديم بالامتناع عن المشاركه ف الانتخابات
> بس عاوزه اقول انى كنت عارفه ان اصوات الاقباط هتتفتت ما بين موسى وحمدين وده اكبر غلط ..*





oesi no قال:


> انتى شايفه كدة اننا مختلفين
> الا انتى ناويه ترشحى مين !!



*انا موقفى ثابت مبيتغيرش 
طالما مش مقتنعه بولا شخص يبقى اوفر صوتى افضل *


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا موقفى ثابت مبيتغيرش
> طالما مش مقتنعه بولا شخص يبقى اوفر صوتى افضل *


بس كده هتبقى موافقه ضمنيا على اللى جاى طالما مقولتيش عليه لا
حتى لو كان مرسي او العوا


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بس كده هتبقى موافقه ضمنيا على اللى جاى طالما مقولتيش عليه لا
> حتى لو كان مرسي او العوا



*اعمل ايه ما هو الكرسى بالنسبه لى مش سد خانه وخلاص 
مقدرش انتخب شخص مش شايفاه حتى يستاهل يقف قدامه:love34:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

*انباء غير مؤكده عن مستبعدين اخرين !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

*الزيات يطالب الإخوان بسحب مرسى من السباق الرئاسى لصالح أبو الفتوح*
*أشاد منتصر الزيات محامى الجماعة الإسلامية بتكوين فريق رئاسى يضم مرشحى الثورة برئاسة الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، وقال إن أبو الفتوح هو الأنسب فى هذه المرحلة.

وأكد الزيات فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع" إن أبو الفتوح يعبر عن قوى الثورة المختلفة، مشددا على ضرورة الاحتشاد لمواجهة الفلول والقوى المضادة للثورة، قائلا: "يجب أن نتحلى جميعا بإنكار الذات وإيثار المصلحة العامة للبلاد، وعلى مرشحى الثورة التوافق لمواجهة الفلول".

وأضاف الزيات فى تصريحاته أنه يجب على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين سحب مرشحهم للرئاسة، وهو الدكتور محمد مرسى، وأن يتوافقوا مع قوى الثورة، وإن لم يفعلوا ذلك فليتحملوا المسئولية التاريخية".*


----------



## grges monir (22 أبريل 2012)

> *أشاد  منتصر الزيات محامى الجماعة الإسلامية بتكوين فريق رئاسى يضم مرشحى الثورة  برئاسة الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، وقال إن أبو الفتوح هو الأنسب فى  هذه المرحلة.*


لما منتصر الزيات  يقول كدة
يبقى هو شايف توجهات  ابو الفتوح ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

*بالصور.. أبو الفتوح يلتقى الدعوة السلفية للتوافق حول دعمه فى الانتخابات*



*يلتقى الآن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، فى مدينة الإسكندرية مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية على رأسهم الشيخ محمد إسماعيل المقدم ، والشيخ ياسر برهامى، والشيخ عبد المنعم الشحات فى إطار اللقاءات الدورية للدعوة مع مرشحى الرئاسة.

وتناقش الدعوة السلفية الدكتور أبو الفتوح بصفته مرشحا، وإمكانية حفاظه على الهوية الإسلامية، وحدود تطبيقه الشريعة الإسلامية، وكذلك إمكانية تواجد شروط مبادرة الدعوة السلفية التى اطلقتها للالتفاف حول مرشح إسلامى يدعم المشروع الإسلامى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)




----------



## bob (23 أبريل 2012)

*ماشيين حافيين و لابسين جلاليب و قاعدين في خيام عايزينهم يتقدموا ازاي ؟! :t9::t9:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *ماشيين حافيين :t9::t9:*


 *راجعين من الصلاة ...ld:*
*



و لابسين جلاليب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لها فوائد أخرى خاصة بالصيف ...:w00t:*
*



و قاعدين في خيام 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 أسوة بالحبيب*
*



عايزينهم يتقدموا ازاي ؟! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 كدهو ..:99:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2012)

*أكدت الحمة الرسمية لدعم الدكتور أيمن نور بكفر الشيخ، والحملة المستقلة للتعريف بالدكتور محمد البرادعي بنفس المحافظة ،اليوم الأثنين، دعمهما للمرشح '' حمدين صباحى '' للإنتخابات الرئاسية من خلال بيان مشترك لهما .

وجاء نص البيان كالتالى: '' إنطلاقاً من مسئوليتنا الوطنية والأخلاقية، وحفاظاً على مبادئ الثورة ومدنية الدولة كمصلحة عليا للوطن قررنا نحن '' الحملة الرسمية للدكتور أيمن نور بكفر الشيخ ، والحملة المستقلة للتعريف بالدكتور محمد البرادعي بنفس المحافظة، إنضمامنا ودعمنا للإستاذ حمدين صباحى، مرشح رئاسة الجمهورية كمرشح مدنى وأحد أبناء ثورة يناير.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2012)

الرموز الأنتخابية للى مابيعرفش يقروا


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

*أعلن كمال عباس، المنسق العام لدار الخدمات النقابية والعمالية، أن المرحلة الحالية تشهد مناقشات بين ممثلى 240 نقابة مستقلة لاختيار مرشح رئاسى يتم دعمه ومساندته فى الانتخابات المقبلة، مؤكدا أن الدائرة أغلقت على اثنين هما حمدين صباحى وأبو العز الحريرى، وسيتم اختيار أحدهما والإعلان عنه خلال الأيام القادمة.

أكد كمال عباس لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن أعضاء الجمعية العمومية لدار الخدمات النقابية والعمالية ومؤتمر عمال مصر، يبحثون عن دعم مرشح يؤمن بقضايا العمال ويساندها منذ سنوات، ولا يوجد فى المرشحين الرسمين سوى صباحى والحريرى المعروفين بنضالهما لمناصرة العمال.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

*القاضى هشام البسطويسى أحد المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة يعلن على الهواء مباشرة فى قناة CBC استعداده لأن يكون نائبا لحمدين صباحى ويصفه بأكثر المرشحين احتراما وصدقا مع نفسه *


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

سنحيا حمدييييييين


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

هما لامؤاخذة محتكرين الميزان !!
يعنى اى مرشح اخوانى لازم الميزان 
اصلى مرة ركبت مع سواق تاكس ميعرفش غير الميزان 
اقوله ليه يا حج 
يقولى انت عاوز الستات تمشي عريانه فى الشارع 
انا طبعا قولتله ياريت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هما لامؤاخذة محتكرين الميزان !!
> يعنى اى مرشح اخوانى لازم الميزان
> اصلى مرة ركبت مع سواق تاكس ميعرفش غير الميزان
> اقوله ليه يا حج
> ...



*مرشحى الأحزاب يأخذون رمز حزبهم .... عشان كده اخد مرسى الميزان ...*


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرشحى الأحزاب يأخذون رمز حزبهم .... عشان كده اخد مرسى الميزان ...*


واللى مش عاجبه ميزانهم 
يوزن برة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

*إكتملت منظومة إستبعاد مرشحين من سباق رئاسة الجمهورية, بداية من اللواء عمر سليمان رئيس جهاز المخابرات السابق ونائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق, ثم الفريق أحمد شفيق, وأخيرا إستبعاد السيد عمرو موسى الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية السابق في مفاجأة غير متوقعة.

حيث كشف مصدر قضائي باللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة, لجريدة "النهار", أن اللجنة تتجه غدا إلى إستبعاد عمرو موسى من سباق الترشح للرئاسة بعد ثبوت التزوير في التوكيلات المقدمة للجنة, والتي تم جمعها وكانت شرط أساسي في الترشح للرئاسة ويستوجب جمع 30ألف توكيل.

وأضاف المصدر أن التوكيلات المزورة تم إحالتها إلى النائب العام المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود, بصفته ممثل النيابة العامة, للتحقيق في التوكيلات المزورة, وتم التأكد من تزويرها وأحيل المتورطين فيها إلى محكمة الجنايات لعمل محاكمة عاجلة لهم, وهم رئيس مكتب الشهر العقاري بالأقصر, وموثق بالمكتب, ومدير سجل مدنى البياضية بالأقصر, ومنسق بحملة الدعاية الخاصة بانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية لعمرو موسى.

وذكر المصدر أن التوكيلات المزورة تم إستبعادها, وأن النية الأن هي إستبعاد موسى, إلا أنه في ذات الوقت يجري الأن مراجعة الموقف القانوني لموسى, من خلال إتصالات مع مكتب النائب العام, لبيان ما إذا كان موسى متورط في عملية التزوير أم أنها تمت من وراءه كما يتم حصر بقية التوكيلات لبيان ما إذا كان موسى أتم التوكيلات المطلوبة "30ألف بواقع ألف توكيل بكل محافظة", أم لا لإصدار القرار النهائي غدا*


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

*ده كده حاجه ممتازة اوي 
احنا نرجع ابو سماعيل بقي علشان الفيلم يكمل :new6:
*


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

شكل التيار المدنى هيصفصف على حمدين صباحى
يااااااااااااااااااريت


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شكل التيار المدنى هيصفصف على حمدين صباحى
> يااااااااااااااااااريت



*لسه فيه البسطويسى والحريرى ...*


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لسه فيه البسطويسى والحريرى ...*


البسطويسي اعلن انه ممكن يبقى نائب لحمدين
ابو العز الحريرى معتقدش يصلح رئيس جمهورية


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> واللى مش عاجبه ميزانهم
> يوزن برة



هههههههههههههه حلوة 
  هلف لفة وارجع أقيمك


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

*



خيرت الشاطر ، مهدي عاكف ، محمود عزت ، عبدالمنعم ابوالفتوح​*


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

*نفى المستشار حاتم بجاتو ما تردد على  المواقع الاجتماعية  "الفيس  بوك وتويتر" باستبعاد المرشح عمرو موسى من  سباق الانتخابات  الرئاسية،  مؤكداً أن هذا الكلام ليس له أساس من الصحة،  وأن من تم استبعاده  فقط هو  الفريق أحمد شفيق.

وأوضح، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، "أن قانون العزل السياسى حدد    شخصيات بعينها لوقف مباشرته لحقوقه السياسية، ومن انطبق عليهم هذا القانون    هو رئيس الجمهورية أو نائبه أو رئيس الوزراء أو رئيس الحزب الوطنى المنحل    أو أمينا عاما له أو عضوا بالمكتب السياسى أو الأمانة العامة خلال الـ10    سنوات الماضية على 11 فبراير 2011، وأن عمرو موسى لم يكن يشغل هذه  المناصب"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

*الدكتور ابو الفتوح وهو مع المجاهدين الأفغان



​*


----------



## چاكس (26 أبريل 2012)

*لن انتخب رئيسا كما لم انتخب اعضاء مجلس الشعب او الشورى *
*ليست سلبية لكنها حرية شخصية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*أعلنت الدعوة السلفية وحزب النور السلفي وبصورة رسمية، دعمهم للدكتورعبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح في سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية

ومرسى خد صابونة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2012)

*الاستطلاع الذى أجرى فى الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الماضى، شهد أحداثاً أثرت فى اختيارات المصريين لرئيسهم القادم بصورة مباشرة، منها إحالة المجلس العسكرى قانون العزل إلى المحكمة الدستورية، والتى قضت بعدم اختصاصها فى النظر فى هذا القانون، وهو ما اعتبره البعض بمثابة استبعاد للمرشح الرئاسى أحمد شفيق، وهو ما أثر على موقفه فى استطلاع الرأى فى أسبوعه الثالث. وأظهر الاستطلاع استمرار عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح فى المقدمة للأسبوع الثانى على التوالى، حيث حصل على ما نسبته 18.5%، من إجمالى أصوات العينة، يليه عمرو موسى بنسبة 14.1%، ليرتفع الفارق بينهما إلى 4.4 نقطة بعد أن كان ثلاث نقاط فى الأسبوع السابق.. وجاء فى المركز الثالث أحمد شفيق بنسبة 5.3%، ثم حمدين صباحى بنسبة 5%، وهى نفس نسبة الأسبوع السابق، فيما ارتفعت نسبة التصويت على محمد مرسى لتصل إلى 3.6%، مقابل 1.5% فى الأسبوع السابق.. وأخيرا محمد سليم العوا بنسبة 1.4%.

وبالنسبة لأحمد شفيق فقد تراجعت النسبة التى حصل عليها من 6% إلى 5.3%، ولكن هذا الانخفاض يعكس الأحداث التى وقعت فى اليوم السابق على جمع بيانات الاستطلاع وأهمها تصديق رئيس المجلس العسكرى على تعديل بعض أحكام تنظيم مباشرة الحقوق السياسية وقد أعطى ذلك انطباعاً لدى الكثيرين بأن أحمد شفيق سيستبعد من السباق الرئاسى. وهو ما لم يحدث حيث تم إعلان اسمه ضمن القائمة النهائية للمرشحين والتى أعلنتها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات يوم 26 إبريل.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2012)

*قال حاتم عزام عضو مجلس الشعب، إنه وردت إليه معلومات هامة تفيد أن المجلس العسكرى يريد تأجيل الانتخابات الرئاسية، وسيطرح ذلك غدا فى لقائه مع الأحزاب.

وأضاف عزام لـ"اليوم السابع" أن أى تغيير فى الجدول الزمنى للمرحلة الانتقالية هو لعب بالنار، ويجب على العسكرى تسليم السلطة فى الموعد المحدد وطبقا للعهد الذى قطعة على نفسه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2012)

*استطلاع: 74% من المصريين يشاركون في انتخابات الرئاسة.. وأبو الفتوح وموسى في الصدارة *


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (3 مايو 2012)

*حمدين صباحي
واحد مننا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*الهيئة العليا لحزب الجبهة الديمقراطية تعلن رسمياً دعمها وتاييدها لعمرو موسى في سباق الرئاسة*


----------

